# Andy4879 Ebay scammer does charge backs



## theprotectors4u (Oct 22, 2009)

FYI Ebay user name Andy4879 is up to his SCAMS again.


He left this guy negative and then pulled the ol "send you back a different amp than you sent me trick"

Alpine MRD-F752 5-channel car amplifier - eBay (item 200473376640 end time May-17-10 18:41:40 PDT)

http://forum.sounddomain.com/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1728894


June 17th of this month he did this one to Ebay user ryanjg11 


Andy is so nice by asking buyers not to leave him negative feedbacks but look how easy it is for him to ruin someone else's feedback.

I THINK PEOPLE SHOULD GIVE ANDY A TASTE OF HIS OWN MEDICINE AND LEAVE HIM A BUNCH OF NEGATIVES.

-- (#280506127419) -- View Item 
MISREPRESENTED PRODUCT BY NOT SHOWING PICTURES OF UNIT FOR SALE. LOOKED HORRIBLE Seller: Member idpioneerprodj12345 ( Feedback Score Of 479) May-30-10 10:55 
Reply by pioneerprodj12345 (May-30-10 11:19):
andy4879 UNDER COVER WAS BUYING MY ITEMS TO SELL FOR 250.STAY AWAY FROM HIM

-- (#120567822040) -- View Item 
MISREPRESENTED PRODUCT BY NOT SHOWING PICTURES OF UNIT FOR SALE. LOOKED HORRIBLE Seller: Member idpioneerprodj12345 ( Feedback Score Of 479) May-30-10 10:55 
Reply by pioneerprodj12345 (May-30-10 11:18):
andy4879 UNDER COVER WAS BUYING MY ITEMS TO SELL FOR 250.STAY AWAY FROM HIM

-- (#120567824172) 

EMAIL ME FOR DEATILS ON THIS ONE. THERE IS NOT ENOUGH SPACE FOR THIS TRANSACTION Seller: Member idkefo68 ( Feedback Score Of 22) May-14-10 13:59 
-- (#260592354062) -- View Item 
THANK YOU Seller: Member idmister$37 ( Feedback Score Of 2691) May-14-10 13:59 
-- (#380229464300) -- View Item 
DID NOT SEND HARNESS WITH RADIO. SAID IT WAS NOT PART OF THE RADIO? CLUELESS Seller: Member iduwwscott ( Feedback Score Of 149) May-14-10 13:59 
Reply by uwwscott (May-14-10 14:13):
Auction was for radio only. It was clearly stated. Tried to extort money from me
Follow-up by inowhournow (May-14-10 14:38):
AUCTION SAID WORKED PERFECTLY. CAME WITH EVERYTHING ELSE. ASKED FOR PLUG MONEY


CHARGED ME 20 SHIPPING AND IT WAS LESS THAN 12. NOT GOOD SELLING ETHICS Seller: Member id6gunquota ( Feedback Score Of 66) Apr-28-10 10:52 
-- (#220590370287) -- View Item 
thank you Seller: Member idcts702 ( Feedback Score Of 522) Apr-28-10 10:37 
-- (#150436524156) -- View Item 
14 DAYS AND NO COMMUNICATION,NO TRACKING,NO ANSWER TO EBAY CASE. BAD SELLER Seller: Member idkbattles252 ( Feedback Score Of 2 ) Apr-27-10 08:54 
-- (#250611767675) 

EVERYTHING SENT DID NOT WORK CORRECLY BUT GAVE REFUND BUT LISTED IT AGAIN??????? Seller: Member idjustformygrandkids ( Feedback Score Of 14175) Mar-23-10 09:47 
Reply by justformygrandkids (Mar-23-10 12:58):
Everything works perfect, I install car audio, this worked even after u returned 






I can confirm that andy4879 is back to his old ways! I sold him an Alpine MRD-F752 5-channel amplifier in perfect condition. Packaged it well, and shipped it off to him. He told me it was broken upon receiving it (speaker terminals were bent, he claimed) but that there was no box damage--absolutely impossible given how I packaged it and how durable this amp was.

He then was able to con another $25 out of me to pay for it to be shipped back to me. At this time, I took him at face value because I'm a trustworthy guy. I was then contacted by an anonymous former-victim of his, warning me that he has a history of claiming damage, trying to get price concessions from the seller, and then opening claims on eBay/Paypal.

He did in fact ship me back an equivalent product, but I believe he pulled the ol' switcheroo trick... He swapped out my mint amp with his old broken one, and shipped me back the piece of crap.

Chances are you will see my MRD-F752 pop up on one of his auctions in the very near future. In the end, he will probably make $350 off this transaction, with zero invested.

Just warning you guys to avoid him at all costs. He has perfect feedback on eBay under andy4879 (with over 2,000 transactions), but he only uses this account as a "buyer" account and has multiple other accounts for performing his scams. As you might know, buyers no longer can receive negative feedback on eBay and he is exploiting this new loophole.

AVOID AT ALL COSTS


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

theprotectors4u,

He has been scamming fools for years


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

What's his current buying account(s)? We DIYMA'ers could keep a running list since you _know _this forum will be the first Google hit 

Anyone know if he uses a name on Paypal other than Andy Weiser?


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I don't take returns on amps, at least if you say that you have a choice of doing it or not.

For a year I had two negatives, from sellers that would not sell to me. I complained non-performance and so they gave me a negative. Ebay changed policy but would not get rid of mine.

Also Tripath is long out of biz, it could be a chore to find the IC if that is what is broken. I have a dead Arc with one in it never have tried to figure out what its problem is.


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

You can select "No Returns" in ebay, but Paypal will disagree with that :laugh:

With the way disputes are handled, there is no such thing anymore...


----------



## theprotectors4u (Oct 22, 2009)

ryan s said:


> You can select "No Returns" in ebay, but Paypal will disagree with that :laugh:
> 
> With the way disputes are handled, there is no such thing anymore...


You can still claim damage or non-working and paypal will rule in the buyers favor.

Andy or Drew weiser scams people who claim that their amp work fine (which i am sure they do) If you sel AS-IS you won't get crap for your car audio.

He is SCAMMING honest people.

This is how he gets down.

Ebay SCAMMER ALERT -- Do not sell your amp to Andy Weiser aka andy4879 

Ebay user Golfclubsrus2008-2008 is Andy 'Drew" Weiser from Ebay. He has since changed his Ebay buying name to inowhournow to stay under the Ebay radar.

His selling name is Andy4879 and he has been doing this SCAM for years and years.

He creates a different buying user names every 2-3 months and buys amps then disputes 8 out of 10 of the amps with PayPal and the seller and claims they were either DOA, DAMAGED during shipment or need work. Regardless if they work perfect ,were boxed up professionally and delivered by a armored truck .. 

After the coast is clear he lists the amp on his selling name "Andy4879" and sells it for 3x times as much as he paid for it.

Here is a example. He buys a amp for 200.00 -- then claims it needs repair and scams the seller for say 100.00 -125.00. Now he only has roughly 100.00 into a amp that in truth works perfect and NEVER needed any type of repair. Then he lists that same amp on his seller account which is Andy4879 for ridiculous price of 399.00 or best offer. Sells it for around 350.00 to and makes around a 250.00 profit when all is said and done.

Here is the "KICKER" !!! If you deny his PayPal claim and tell him to send your amp back he either destroys your amp and sends it back or send you back a COMPLETELY different amp...

Lets say you send him a U.S. Amps $500.00 amp. You will probably get back a broken Jensen amp that weighs around the same as your U.S. amps.

Andy Weiser is the most treacherous person anyone honest person can run across Ebay.

The funniest part is that he tries to play tough guy over emails and a bully but he is really a 5'3 285lbs midget.

This folks is 100% the truth. Go on google.com and put in Andy4879 or justonemoreamp scammer and see what comes up. 


Also look out for JOMA AKA JUSTONEMOREAMP -- this is andy4879 's partner in crime and does the EXACT same thing.


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

I get all that...what I mean is...you can say "As-is, no returns" then the buyer only has to show Paypal a tracking number back to you and the refund is released to them. What's in the box on the way back to you, PP could give two ****s about...rocks, phone books, dirty clothes...even if it was supposed to be your amp. Once the money is transferred back to the buyer, the case is closed.

Whether they claim damage, non-working, etc, is irrelevant--you WILL get something returned to you, regardless of what your auction stipulated. You sell it "working, as-is, no returns" you might be seeing it again 

At least Google makes it easy to research ebay users...even the ones with thousands of positive feedbacks...

Heh, right as I was about to submit the post, got a tracking number on an amp I won (not from these scammers though :surprised: ...No Returns Accepted of course) so we shall see how this goes...


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

It only takes a $150 plane ticket to solve a scammers ways permanently. Doing things the legal way takes years and thousands which may yield you nothing in the end. Showing up on someones door step and making them sh&t themselves right in front of you is much more satisfying. Maybe I just do things the old school way..... Google maps and street view has done wonders for my planning when I take a flight  How it all turns out depends on what you really want out of taking the trip and how well you study the area on google. Most people are EXTREMELY NICE when you are "real" and standing in front of them looking like a pissed off psychopath that just flew 1200 miles.


----------



## MrJP57 (Apr 25, 2010)

Maybe we should all sell them the new and improved brick amps. I hear they go for around 270 plus shipping.


----------



## JJDH (Mar 8, 2009)

Agreed 100%^^


----------



## theprotectors4u (Oct 22, 2009)

Ryan,
Call BOTH PayPal and Ebay and file a complaint and tell them what happened.

I can tell you that there is 3 other people in the last 2 months that he did the same exact scam to. 

Tell BOTH ebay and paypal to look at the pattern of partial refunds that he gets and they will see that it is bizarre that he gets all these refunds!!!

Take 15 minutes out of your day to help others from getting scammed.

Trust me if you are nice to Ebay and Paypal and kindly ask them to see how many disputes and partial refunds he has received in the last couple of years they will do a full investigation on him.



This was his prior user name and has changed it to hide from his true identity

golfclubsrus2008-2008 and he did the same SCAM to them. Check out the link.

http://www.caraudio.com/forum/general-discussion/401024-aware-selling-your-amps-ebay-2.html


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

inowhournow kept making me offers on my Adcom that would get automatcally declined.


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

The amp I ordered was *not *from one of these guys...some dude in Utah. 312/100% feedback.

It's some good info, now that we know his (current) buyer's account. Cancel them bids and decline some offers! :laugh:

Weiser won this one...now read the description the seller put back up after the amp was purportedly returned to him:



> Item is being relisted! Buyer bench tested this amp and said that it has a short somewhere on the EQ panel. He stated it would cost 100 dollars to fix, considering this amp retailed for 1000 dollars back in the 90's i would say this is a small price to pay! Let me know if you have any more questions. Due to this the return policy has been lifted and the amp is beeing *SOLD AS IS!*
> On May-27-10 at 05:37:00 PDT, seller added the following information:Just wanted to add this as a note: As I stated before this amp was listed and sold already. The buyer was some kind of "Audio Expert" and put it through a series of highly scrutinizing tests. The outcome of these tests is stated above. What I'm getting at is I used this thing in my car, for over a year, with no problems. Just because some "Expert" tore the thing apart and told me it was broken doesn't mean it wont work fine for you. It worked fine for me! And just as a disclaimer this is not a guarantee, just an opinion.


Original: $135 shipped Infinity Beta 300 All Digital amplifier, 1000 watt mono - eBay (item 160430909818 end time May-10-10 17:49:59 PDT) 

Relist: $52 shipped Infinity Beta 300 All Digital amplifier, 1000 watt mono - eBay (item 160438336731 end time Jun-01-10 09:49:12 PDT)

I bet he bought it back for $50! Watch out for a Beta 300 amp soon...

I'm all for capitalism and scoring good deals, but this is just ****ty.


----------



## theprotectors4u (Oct 22, 2009)

ryan s said:


> The amp I ordered was *not *from one of these guys...some dude in Utah. 312/100% feedback.
> 
> It's some good info, now that we know his (current) buyer's account. Cancel them bids and decline some offers! :laugh:
> 
> ...



He does random purchases and if your user name states anything to do with a EbayStore (who don't know anything about car audio) or if your auction says this was my husbands amp or "I don't know anything about car audio or it worked last time I had it hooked up" then you are GOING TO GET SCAMMED BY HIM 100% EVERY TIME. (Ebay stores,Pawn shops that sell on Ebay, and female sellers
get a dispute every single time by this little bastard )!!!! They usually just give in because they don't know better.

He preys on people that seem clueless about car audio. 

One of my favorite Andy Weiser scams was this lady who listed a Phoenix Gold amp on Ebay and her user name was cathy%.7 or something like that. Her Ebay auction stated that the amp for sale was her husbands and that she was selling it on her Ebay account .( but did not mention that her husband still lived with her and was sponsored by Phoenix Gold back in the day). Well, Of course Andy claimed DOA and she kindly told him to send it back. He then told her NO that he wanted to keep the amp but needed a 125.00 refund to have the amp fixed. She stuck to her guns and said no way just send me back the amp!!!

That ******* tore open that warranty tags and moved some parts around and sent it back to them.
They received the amp and tested it and it worked fine. (Andy was pissed that he couldn't get away with his scam) so he vandalized the amp.

Again,let me remind you that Andy4879 is a 5'3 285 pound Gay midget stripper and has no business 
doing any kind of scams !


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

you have to be under 4'10" to be a midget.


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

ebay truncates bidder names now, fair enough. What I can't find an answer to, is whether each person "gets" a name or it randomly changes.

Like...when I'm logged in, Andy's buying account always gets the same letters assigned, and I can "follow" his bids likewise.

Can someone tell me what letters they see for the winning bid? eBayMotors Item Bid History

His buying account, inowhournow, _always _shows as w***w for me. Currently at 176 feedbacks.

Reason I'm wondering, not just because he seems so dishonest, is because I've been seeing another account with private feedback *only *bidding on amps, just like inowhournow/Andy. *Only amps*. It shows as o***r







(private) to me.

This isn't a vendetta, mostly out of boredom, curiosity, hatred of thieves/scammers, and interest of amps on ebay...and especially taking ebay back from the liars and cheaters. Looking to sell a couple soon, and I will not deal with this guy in any way, shape, or form. ebay's making it too easy to screw people...

Edit: The w***w ID has been confirmed by someone else as well...


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

When I have logged out to check, my "anonymous" acronym has remained the same. I would think it would still be possible to track a bidder if the link to the real user name is made.


----------



## theprotectors4u (Oct 22, 2009)

These are his next victims: Please feel free to contact them as well and give them the heads up on what is in store for them !!!

320549993849 Jun-17-10 Jun-17-10 12:41:52 US $125.00 Diamond Audio TDX 15D4 15" 4000W Dual 4-Ohm Subwoofer Purchased on:
Jun-17-10 12:41:51
See All Buyers 2000auctionsjr 
360270697525 Jun-09-10 Jun-19-10 05:45:33 US $99.00 ALPINE 3566 6 CHANNEL AMPLIFIER USED inowhournow (*) nothgiel01 
180522964526 Jun-19-10 Jun-20-10 05:12:54 US $111.00 ARC AUDIO XEQ - ARC XEQ Digital Equalizer BRAND NEW inowhournow (*) sellerusa72 
270596132299 Jun-19-10 Jun-20-10 05:23:15 US $139.00 Alumapro ALC 6.2 6.5" Two Way Component Speaker System Purchased on:
Jun-20-10 05:23:15
See All Buyers thebestsound909 
160447971098 Jun-22-10 Jun-22-10 09:11:47 US $150.00 PPI PC 650 6 channel Purchased on:
Jun-22-10 09:11:47
See All Buyers drwattsaudiolab 
280524975078 Jun-22-10 Jun-22-10 19:23:03 US $175.00 SOUNDSTREAM REFERENCE 644S CAR AUIDO AMP FREE SHIPPING! inowhournow (*) thump60 
190408482791 Jun-22-10 Jun-23-10 06:30:34 US $45.00 MTX Thunder 2160 2-Channel Car Stereo Amplifier - USED Purchased on:
Jun-23-10 06:30:34
See All Buyers aceves1 
260624677786 Jun-23-10 Jun-23-10 14:32:19 US $100.00 4 pyle amplifiers (please donot bid on this inowhournow (*) rcpoolstereo 
180521788573 Jun-16-10 Jun-23-10 18:48:23 US $335.09 ARC AUDIO SIGNATTURE EDITION 2300SE AMPLIFIER inowhournow (*) sellerusa72 
290446269552 Jun-17-10 Jun-24-10 18:10:04 US $71.00 ARC AUDIO MEQ-30 EQUALIZER 30 BAND inowhournow (*) 1965tr4a


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

God ****ing damn man I would LOVE to ****ing ventilate this *******...


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

ryan s said:


> The amp I ordered was *not *from one of these guys...some dude in Utah. 312/100% feedback.


I unwrapped it just now to the sound of broken glass  4 Sovteks down the tubes (rimshot goes here). We'll see how the seller handles it. Thank God it's not this guy I have to deal with.


----------



## jperryss (Mar 15, 2006)

tinctorus said:


> God ****ing damn man I would LOVE to ****ing ventilate this *******...


The irony is that he's a 'Top Rated Seller'.

Makes me sick.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

jperryss said:


> The irony is that he's a 'Top Rated Seller'.
> 
> Makes me sick.


Hence the reason for my post


----------



## jperryss (Mar 15, 2006)

Can we start a fund to send someone to his house with a bat?


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

theprotectors4u said:


> These are his next victims: Please feel free to contact them as well and give them the heads up on what is in store for them !!!
> 
> 160447971098 Jun-22-10 Jun-22-10 09:11:47 US $150.00 PPI PC 650 6 channel Purchased on:
> Jun-22-10 09:11:47


Well, well, look what he has for sale. 

OLD SCHOOL PPI PRECISION POWER PC650 POWERCLASS AMP - eBay (item 150460154712 end time Jul-04-10 13:06:50 PDT)

He must have thought that the $125 he paid for that one was cheap enough that he could flip it for a dime or two.


----------



## theprotectors4u (Oct 22, 2009)

Well, Andy has changed his buying name once again and was kind enough to leave this feedback for this guy who has never had a problem or a bad feedback until he and a purchase from our Fat little buddy Andy4879. Funny that most of the people that Andy gives negative Ebay feedback have never had any issues till they deal with Andy.

The guy refused to send the Diamond amps to Andy because he was warned about what Andy4879 was going to do to him and kindly refunded Andy's payment in full. 
Andy4879 states in his auctions " i want your positive feedback so let me know what i can do to help you out with this purchase and i will fix any problem there is. please contact me first before leaving negative feedback so i can work anything out that you are not happy with. i am a very understanding seller! thanks." but the ******* does not mind leaving negatives for his victims.

This is what our kind friend left this poor guy !!

Negative feedback rating	PAID FOR ITEM AND 6 DAYS AND NO ANSWER HAS MY MONEY AND WON'T REFUND IT! FRAUD!!	Seller:
Member id 2000auctionsjr ( Feedback Score Of 343Teal star icon for feedback score in between 100 to 499)
Jun-22-10 19:50


*
Reply by 2000auctionsjr (Jun-22-10 23:16):
5 days handling time 2-3 days shipping time -Unfair WILL BE REMOVED BY EBAY SOON
o
Follow-up by thisisbs47 (Jun-23-10 07:03):
AUCTION SAYS:Items will be shipped by USPS or Fedex Ground within 2 business day

-- (#320549974781)	--	View Item
Negative feedback rating	PAID FOR ITEM AND 6 DAYS AND NO ANSWER HAS MY MONEY AND WON'T REFUND IT! FRAUD!!	Seller:
Member id 2000auctionsjr ( Feedback Score Of 343Teal star icon for feedback score in between 100 to 499)
Jun-22-10 19:50


*
Reply by 2000auctionsjr (Jun-22-10 23:17):
Bad Buyer Very Unfair Feed Back Also Lied about 6 days only has been 5
o
Follow-up by thisisbs47 (Jun-23-10 07:04):
AUCTION SAYS:Items will be shipped by USPS or Fedex Ground within 2 business day

-- (#320549977351)	--	View Item
Negative feedback rating	PAID FOR ITEM AND 6 DAYS AND NO ANSWER AND RELISTED AND SOLD ITEM AGAIN! BEWARE!	Seller:
Member id 2000auctionsjr ( Feedback Score Of 343Teal star icon for feedback score in between 100 to 499)
Jun-22-10 19:47


*
Reply by 2000auctionsjr (Jun-22-10 23:18):
5 days handling time 2-3 days shipping time -Unfair WILL BE REMOVED BY EBAY SOON
o
Follow-up by thisisbs47 (Jun-23-10 07:04):
AUCTION SAYS:Items will be shipped by USPS or Fedex Ground within 2 business day

-- (#320549989431)	--	View Item
Negative feedback rating	PAID FOR ITEM AND 6 DAYS AND NO ANSWER AND RELISTED AND SOLD ITEM AGAIN! BEWARE!	Seller:
Member id 2000auctionsjr ( Feedback Score Of 343Teal star icon for feedback score in between 100 to 499)
Jun-22-10 19:47


*
Reply by 2000auctionsjr (Jun-22-10 23:18):
Bad Buyer Notified By Fellow Ebay Member EBAY WILL REMOVE SOON
o
Follow-up by thisisbs47 (Jun-23-10 07:05):
AUCTION SAYS:Items will be shipped by USPS or Fedex Ground within 2 business day

-- (#320549993849)	--	View Item


----------



## theprotectors4u (Oct 22, 2009)

Andy's history goes WAYYYYYY Back. Just google andy4879 scammer and see what comes up or just use this link below. He has been taking advantage of people for several years!!

andy4879 scammer - Google Search


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

h***4







( 179







) is Andy's other buying account, it seems. AKA,* ironically*, thisisbs47 :laugh: Damn right it's BS :laugh:

You'll notice this account has the "recent name change" icon


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

I would SERIOUSLY like to ventilate this motherfucker with either my AR,my mossberg 12 gauge,my Ruger LCR 38spl+p,keltec 380,keltecp32 or MANY of my other guns


----------



## dan87951 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up guys! Someone should buy something from him so they could just leave negative feedback! hilarious!!


----------



## theprotectors4u (Oct 22, 2009)

Here are his previous user names for people that might of got scammed by andy4879.

This guy needs to be stopped. I reported him to Ebay and PayPal with a complaint and you don't need to have any exchanges with him to do this. You can log into Ebay or paypal and click the report a member and tell them to look at ALL the disputes and refunds that he gets from 7 or 8 out the 10 purchases that he makes. 

THEY WILL SHUT BOTH HIS ACCOUNTS DOWN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I urge people to log into Ebay and PayPal and file and general complaint.

thisisbs47 Jun-25-10 Present
inowhournow Feb-18-10 Jun-25-10
iwillfindandkillu Jan-13-10 Feb-18-10
latextoysinc1111 Aug-25-09 Jan-13-10
latextoysinc69696969 Aug-09-09 Aug-25-09


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

I wonder if he changed his name because of this thread? :laugh:


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

ryan s said:


> I wonder if he changed his name because of this thread? :laugh:


I like how 2 of his names are latextoysinc HAHAHAHHA

I bet he has a latex dildo up his fat ass right now


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

For all the people who have bad amps sent back to them, why aren't you documenting either serial numbers or even make your own etching? It's easy enough to prove that the amp he sent back to you isn't the same one. You can then bust him for mail fraud I would assume. Take extensive pictures of the internals to prove it wasn't that way when you sent it to him.


----------



## theprotectors4u (Oct 22, 2009)

You know these 2 recent purchases will get a charge back and a dispute. 
I wonder which line Andy will use on these poor guys. DOA, damaged by a meteor in shipping, or blown channel and he needs 100.00 or 150.00 back on his 200.00 purchase to have it repaired.


290447556896 Jun-21-10 Jun-26-10 23:02:56 US $244.39 rockford fosgate symmetry exp 2 balanced line modules thisisbs47 (*) 420fishslayer
140421317080 Jun-26-10 Jun-27-10 05:31:22 US $350.00 Phoenix Gold Titanium 5.1 channel amplifier tideq ti xo Purchased on:
Jun-27-10 05:31:22
See All Buyers amplelight


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

This is the same guy right? Hes selling a 4000SE now....

ebay 4000SE


----------



## drumcrusher (May 4, 2008)

I've almost bought from this guy a couple of times before.
He also claims that you can send him $100 up front and pay the rest off in a month. I don't think that would be a good idea...


----------



## Speakers4Weapons (Jan 3, 2011)

Something aint right


----------



## Speakers4Weapons (Jan 3, 2011)

Golfclubsrus2008-2008 : Invalid User Id
Error: Invalid User IDs
Blareaudio901 : Invalid User Id
Error: Invalid User IDs
inowhournow : Invalid User Id
Error: Invalid User IDs
iwillfindandkillu : Invalid User Id
Error: Invalid User IDs
latextoysinc1111 : Invalid User Id
Error: Invalid User IDs
latextoysinc69696969 : Invalid User Id 


And when typing justonemoreamp it also doesnt come up with anything. Not even suspended usernames. So you tell me WTF is going on? I know this dude existed.

when looking up Andy. He is STILL doing biz. 

So if alll these people who have gotten scammed are telling the truth. WHY THE F>>K is this dude still on ebay? WHy is he still walking? Someone must have the balls to go to the dudes house and collect what he stole... Same with this Lincoln / JOMA dude


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

JOMA closed his account a while back because people were on to him. Who knows what eBay account, if any, Mr. Jim Lincoln is using these days. My personal favorites were his BNIB amplifiers that had a hack job repair with mismatched capacitors. Like this gem:


----------



## memphiskane (Mar 9, 2011)

Why do people have to be so damn shady


----------



## Speakers4Weapons (Jan 3, 2011)

CHRIS B.. Did you buy that amp? Did you have personal biz with any of those 2 sellers?
Thats a pretty screwed up repair job. Id prolly have to find the dude and ring his friggin neck.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

justonemoreamp is jimandrose now. 

He's more into selling vintage home recievers now, but he still sells some car audio from time to time.


----------



## Speakers4Weapons (Jan 3, 2011)

how did his username dissapear?


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

It didn't. eBay doesn't search the old usernames. Check his ID history. 

http://contact.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ReturnUserIdHistory&requested=jimandrose


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Speakers4Weapons said:


> CHRIS B.. Did you buy that amp? Did you have personal biz with any of those 2 sellers?
> Thats a pretty screwed up repair job. Id prolly have to find the dude and ring his friggin neck.


Thankfully I had the sense to NOT purchase that amp. I was looking at it then requested the circuit board photos. Had I not requested them and he sold it to me in that condition, I may have made a road trip.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

We at the PhoenixPhorum had a hay day with him. The word got out pretty quick about him. That was about 2 yrs ago too. We're still on to him.


----------



## Speakers4Weapons (Jan 3, 2011)

imjustjason said:


> It didn't. eBay doesn't search the old usernames. Check his ID history.
> 
> http://contact.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ReturnUserIdHistory&requested=jimandrose


ok. so this dude, from what I see on that link, he been on ebay for over ten years....


----------



## Speakers4Weapons (Jan 3, 2011)

What about Andy's usernames? Please post a link.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Been reading way too many bad ebay storys lately..


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Email sent to me today

just wanted to say everything bad or dishonest you read about jim lincoln is true. and SO much more. 

i was married to him - he scammed me into thinking he was a good person. i'm not a stupid person, but once was gullible. 

just felt the need to write in and say that! did not want to do it publicly. 

p.s. my name is not really erika! =)


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/off-topic/153185-ebay-scammers-andy4879.html#post1952593


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Are there any updates to this scammer? Why not put in the description that "The following eBay user IDs are not eligible for this auction." All the more reason to just sell on the forum.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Anybody know what city he lives in, if he's close to me I'll pay him a visit. Maybe let him keep his life if he gives me every amp on his shelf then start returning stuff.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Navy Chief said:


> edit


Hey guy even an idle threat like that could land you in trouble if someone else catches up to him first, beats the snots out of him and then the cops see this...


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

Fortunately the navy keeps pretty tight tabs on my whereabouts, quite sure I could come up with a good alibi.


----------



## OldScoolCA (Feb 3, 2010)

This guy is still at it. EBAY ID (no joke):
ialwayscarrya380auto

I just sold my DRZ9255 to him... what a jerk. Right after the auction he says he wants it double boxed since he had problems with other shipments. I wind up paying $12 more to ship but OK. When he gets it he throws a fit because I never mentioned it was originally a refurb, even though used for 7 years. I offer a $20 refund, he says thats an insult and demands $125... apparently his going rate for his ebay extortion's. I refuse and he opens a case and ebay sides with him since that is standard practice for ebay. Before he shipped the unit back I sent him a friendly email with a link to his Ebay scams. I did receive the unit back in working order... but what a punk.

Unfortunately you can no longer leave negative feedback for buyers. Selling on ebay just got worse.


----------



## timberwolf (May 19, 2014)

Block him.

Good practice in the future is to never offer a partial refund to anyone....ever. If someone ever complains, simply tell them that they can return the item for a refund if they are unhappy. That in itself makes the "partial refund" scammers think twice. You can also state you don't give partial refunds in your auctions.


----------



## OldScoolCA (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't think there is any seller protection on ebay anymore. My post stated No Returns and he was obviously still able to return it.


----------



## timberwolf (May 19, 2014)

OldScoolCA said:


> I don't think there is any seller protection on ebay anymore. My post stated No Returns and he was obviously still able to return it.


There is seller protection, but ebay forces you to offer a return service for those who claim not as described. If they just change their mind due to buyers remorse then ebay will side with you. It's just how it is. Ebay forces you to offer service after the sale similar to a brick and mortar store.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

There are definitely seller protections. I sold my iPhone to a douchebag in India that waited just past the 90-day period so I couldn't send him a message then he claimed the card used was an unauthorized charge. I bet he didn't think I kept all the paperwork, but I did. I shipped to his registered address and as such, I was covered. That was almost $700. eBay WILL protect a seller but you have to follow their rules. If you do, you're good. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

shame on me


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

Lou Frasier2 said:


> than go do it ****ing tough guy,i cant stand thieves either but if you talk **** like this about using a gun on somebody for no other reason than him being a thief than you are a waste in my eyes,


you realize you are making a comment about a post that was made 4 years ago right?


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

ahahhahaahhaah,damn,blame it on old man retardedness,that ****e gets me pissed when i see people post stuff like that,i had a friend who was a victim of that and was an almost victim of that and well ,i am, senile


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I agree with the 4 year old post....thieves should be shot. Texas gives us the right to shoot them. Yay for Texas.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

timberwolf said:


> If they just change their mind due to buyers remorse then ebay will side with you.


Nope, ebay still favors the buyer on buyer's remorse. Happened to me many times as a seller.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

jperryss said:


> The irony is that he's a 'Top Rated Seller'.
> 
> Makes me sick.


because his buying practices has nothing to do with selling, he sells scammed perfectly working amps. 
If he scammed me I`d buy something from him and return big pile of **** instead.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

quality_sound said:


> There are definitely seller protections. I sold my iPhone to a douchebag in India that waited just past the 90-day period so I couldn't send him a message then he claimed the card used was an unauthorized charge. I bet he didn't think I kept all the paperwork, but I did. I shipped to his registered address and as such, I was covered. That was almost $700. eBay WILL protect a seller but you have to follow their rules. If you do, you're good.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


100% correct.
I make pictures/videos of every item I sell, and packaging process `til shipping label attached to the box. helped me a few times, in my 16 years selling on ebay I haven't lost a single case. scammers is less that 1% of ebay buyers but they are out there.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

hurrication said:


> Nope, ebay still favors the buyer on buyer's remorse. Happened to me many times as a seller.


If buyer files not as described. 
I always accept returns for whatever reason but document condition before and after it was in buyer possession.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

OldScoolCA said:


> This guy is still at it. EBAY ID (no joke):
> ialwayscarrya380auto
> 
> I just sold my DRZ9255 to him... what a jerk. Right after the auction he says he wants it double boxed since he had problems with other shipments. I wind up paying $12 more to ship but OK. When he gets it he throws a fit because I never mentioned it was originally a refurb, even though used for 7 years. I offer a $20 refund, he says thats an insult and demands $125... apparently his going rate for his ebay extortion's. I refuse and he opens a case and ebay sides with him since that is standard practice for ebay. Before he shipped the unit back I sent him a friendly email with a link to his Ebay scams. I did receive the unit back in working order... but what a punk.
> ...


That doesn't seem like a scam. If the amp was refurbished and you knew then you should have disclosed it. You can still explain that you have used it for 7 years without issue, at least you disclosed every piece of detail that you know of.

I won't side with a scammer, I'm just saying that when you sell stuff you need to be as honest as possible. If you cover all bases then you have a better defense against a paypal claim.

Btw scammers exist everywhere, even on here. You need to be aware of the possibilities. If selling amps, I suggest putting a disclaimer stating that no returns will be accepted under any condition. State that you have tested the amp and can supply a video of it working (and make sure that's true). Include in the video the power LEDs going on and off (when expected), the fans (if applicable) and the output on a dmm or oscope. 

It's unfortunate that this is needed but you'd be shocked by what people claim.

I bought an amp last week and when it arrived it was missing the bottom cover and the box it was in was at least 18 inches too long and 8 inches too wide, yet zero space filler was used (ie bubble wrap, foam...). It was listed as a non functioning amp, but I still messaged the guy. I wasn't looking for a refund or to return it, I just let him know that more people would have caused him an issue and he needs to improve his descriptions and packing skills.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

vwdave said:


> That doesn't seem like a scam. If the amp was refurbished and you knew then you should have disclosed it. You can still explain that you have used it for 7 years without issue, at least you disclosed every piece of detail that you know of.
> 
> I won't side with a scammer, I'm just saying that when you sell stuff you need to be as honest as possible. If you cover all bases then you have a better defense against a paypal claim.
> 
> ...


There's more to his scamming than this. But that's what his main trick is. Read what the sale says then search for a discrepancy on the item that wasn't mentioned and then cry foul. 

This sets up a few things for him:

1 the seller might offer a partial refund even though had he mentioned the issue in the ad to begin with the selling price would have been the same. This guy offered 20 bucks off but he wants more because he might get the 125 off instead which is way more profit he makes when he resells the item (and he was just going to resell it) OR:

2 seller refuses to refund anything and buyer protection allows him to send it back for zero cost to the buyer. The seller must pay shipping which is probably why he offered 20 bucks up because he saw that as lost either way.

That's his bread and butter is getting money out of the seller because the guy would have no sale and paid shipping twice so they often cave. 

It IS scamming

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## j_dunavin (Jun 9, 2013)

Great....now I'm worried. I'm selling an amp on eBay and an "andre546" is the high bidder right now. Is this the same guy? Should I be worried? 
I put down no returns....


----------



## SexualChocolate (May 27, 2014)

deleted.. duplicate accidental


----------



## SexualChocolate (May 27, 2014)

Ive been in the car audio scene for a long time. I use to do a "rare" search in the car audio section almost daily. Even if I wasnt ready to buy I just liked to see what was out there.

4 years ago rare items in that category was maybe 110 items. 

Today it is well over 300.
MOST of those items are very overpriced. Make no mistake though, the same items that were rare back then are still on Ebay as rare today. But today we see a big difference. It was a build up which started from 2008 actually.

The trend I saw was that people like JOMA and Andy and a few others would do exactly as described in this thread. They would claim things, lie and get a full or partial refund. They would get the items for free or almost free. If they didn't get what they wanted, they would send the item back in pieces. 
What could the seller do? These are mafia tactics. Time went on and people continued to give in and offer partial refunds. We would see there items back on ebay months later either painted, modified a bit and dressed, but overall re-listed at twice the price it was sold for!
Some of the original owners who gave partials and were made to give full refunds made phone calls, complained but it never went anywhere. The buyer almost always won and won in a big way. Did ebay Or paypal care what was REALLY going on? NO... That would affect there stock value.


So... 
Basically

THEY ( these scammers ) GOT AWAY WITH IT SO MUCH THAT THEY HAVE NOW MADE A NEW PRICE POINT FOR OLD SCHOOL AUDIO ON EBAY! ( among other categories )

They did this so often and for so long, because ebay and paypal allow it and even encourage it, that these few crooked sellers have made a niche price point on rare items. Where old Carver, PG and Orion etc, items were just a 100$ or so is now 4 or 500$.


Other sellers saw what was going on and they also tried it too. Its still going on now. 
We can now witness The bandwagon effect further enforcing a new price point of old sought after items that is mostly now so high, most wont pay.
But since its free to list and re-list, who cares? They will keep re-listing till some idiot pays! they will be paying for YOUR partially or fully refunded PG, Orion or other old school rare item that YOU were forced to forfeit thanks to paypal and ebay "protection" policies. 

They keep these stolen items on ebay for what I have seen so far, well over 1.5 years, re-listing over and over sometimes under different usernames and making sure that over time the niche rare items are inflated, overpriced. THAT is what they want! Ebay wants that too!
So basically what we see on ebay now is a huge assortment of old car audio that is not only way overpriced and re-listed till it sells to some idiot dumb enough to pay for it, but, the majority of it is stolen by way of fraudulent paypal claims by the likes of people mentioned in this thread and others!


I have been down that road like many of us here and wanted an item so bad and ended up just paying, always regretting it because I saw that the resale will be impossible at the same price point I paid.

Of course I won’t be able to get the same money back. Not even close!
The price I paid was already stupid. No-one will pay that much. Like I said, these items are re-listed over and over again till some dummy is desperate enough to buy it knowing the seller is hording the good stuff and you won’t find it anywhere else! Hook Bait and Sinker! 
I know many of you are guilty of the same. :worried:

These sellers, the ones that are using PayPal to scam us, they know what they are doing obviously. They KNOW that 99% of the time they will get their money back or some unfair judgment rewarded to them because history has shown that Ebay and PayPal WILL GRANT this over and over again! The way people fought back for a long time was the feedback system. We left negatives, warning others of the scamming. There was a big trend as negatives on ebay sky rocketed. Ebay executive put a stop to this negative feedback trend years ago because it lowered the overall eBay stock value. People started to question the integrity of Ebay because of all the scamming going on so Ebay started to initiate new policies starting around 09 that would make it very hard for sellers to announce to others that certain buyers were scamming. By 2011 the feedback system was recoded so that no seller could leave a negative feedback. Even if you left a negative comment in a positive feedback, the buyer could get the comment removed and you, the seller could get warned and or suspended for trying to circumvent the feedback system. The other big change that eBay incorporated about the same time was to offer option to make there bidder user names private. Tracking shill bidders and thieves became super hard because of that one change. In order to get anything done when scammed, you had to and still have to open claims and go through there not so helpful, time consuming resolution center. The resolution center guaranteed that it would take several days and sometimes weeks to resolve any problems which includes getting fees refunded due to nonpaying bidders, refunds given to buyers and more than anything, HIDE the scamming from all other ebay members. Of course, as we can all agree upon, those new rules were never made to help honest sellers. They were put in place to allow the scamming to go on so eBay's stock value would increase!
To make things worse, eBay started the 5 star rating for its ebay users. If a seller sells an item for 500$ and the fee is around 65 or 70$ but the buyer never pays or gets a refund thanks to the ebay buyer protection policies, you, the seller want those ebay fees refunded back to you. To get that fee refunded you are required to either open a non-paying bidder claim through their time consuming resolution center. You can also try to do a cancel transaction request through the same avenue, which requires the buyer to agree too, ( most wont agree to it, thus making you stuck to pay for the fees even though they never paid) or call ebay and try to talk to them. If you do open a claim or try to cancel a transaction your 5 star rating will be hit. Over time, the opened cases and cancelations add up. Yes, the claims and cancelations do get logged. It will be used against you. It does have an impact on your future as an ebay seller. Eventually your ratings will decrease enough to get you suspended, restricted or blocked! Remember now, these actions are from the cause of non paying bidders and / or refunds thanks to ebay's so called wonderful buyers protection guarantee. What it boils down to is eBay does NOT want you to open claims or cancel anything. When you do this they loose money. Ebay punishes you for trying to protect your own best interest. The 5 star rating has to stay at about 90% approval for you to stay afloat and keep doin biz on eBay. So basically if you have about 4.2 stars you are in the red-zone and could get canned. Again, they do NOT want you, the seller, trying to alert anyone of scammers. They do NOT want you trying to defend your property or attempting recovery of stolen property or money.They do NOT you to make claims or resolutions to get fees refunded or you will get dinged until you are canned. This 5 star rating is calculated by an average of what buyers gave you ( 1 to 5 stars ) on the transaction experience. From shipping time to overall auction description, you are rated. If a buyer wants a refund and is trying to steal your item and you do NOT offer some sort of partial or cater to the thief, the buyer can and most likely will always hold you hostage by using your feedback and 5 star rating as a way to get what they want. EBay has it set up to help these scammers. In the end helping the scammers is helping eBay. You can see this and experience this for yourself. If you, the seller, had to give refunds or experienced a non paying bidder, they, the buyer, still get to give YOU the seller a rating, AND leave you feedback, even a negative feedback, which effects your selling power. If you call eBay you might get lucky and have them remove negative feedback if you can get the transactions canceled or prove that the buyer got a refund. So basically the buyer can get away with just about ANYTHING! To top it off, the buyer has allot less requirements to BUY rather than sell. They can open new accounts allot easier than a new seller. New sellers usually have to call ebay, give all kinds of personal info to verify who they are and then hope that eBay allows you to sell. Sellers now have to start out with limits. 10 sells per month is what it is now. PayPal also has limits till you provide all kinds of personal info. If you get canned by ebay for low 5 star ratings and want to open a new account, good luck. You will have to find some serious underground tactics to open new seller accounts due to the requirements and data logging eBay put in place. Buyers can open an ebay and paypal account pretty easily with fake info, buy a bunch of expensive items, close the paypal accounts, change credit card numbers ( in many cases they used prepaid credit cards ) then do charge backs leaving YOU the seller stuck in a seriously BAD situation. Again, does ebay and paypal care? NOPE. You the seller are left to deal with the seller fees and proving that the items were actually shipped and delivered with signatures WHY would ebay and PayPal make up such policies? The answer you already know. I don't have to say it. Its in your hearts. 
Its no coincidence that eBay has made the feedback system slanted, not allowing proper feedback to let others know that scammers are amok. It is no coincidence that eBay hands over refunds like candy to a kid that has created a new age of scammers, then takes away the option to leave a negative of the scamming taking place when it is deserved! Of course they take away that option! They are the ones that actually created the tools for the scamming to take place! They MADE the scamming possible for all of it to thrive and happen over and over, legally under their contracts all eBay user agreed to abide by. So, why would eBay allow sellers to alert others of such crimes that eBay and Paypal perpetuate! DUH! It’s clear to many that eBay and PayPal have setup a system that PERPETUATES the scams! They DO indeed offer the tools TO COMMIT THE SCAMS OVER AND OVER! Read their terms. Its setup to help scammers! Period! For every scam played out on ebay, eBays stock goes up! Ebay cannot have people knowledgeable of all the scamming so they hide these things through policies, policies worded in legalese that most people dont understand and dont even care to read. Most people dont care about the ramifications until it actually happens to them. Until an eBay or PayPal user find they have been scammed, restricted, blocked, abused and left to defend themselves against the very terms they agreed to, the ebay/paypal user doesnt care. Thats how eBay wants it.

The scenarios here are just a few that eBay have adopted over the years, which guarantee YOU the seller usually gets shafted unless you are a power seller or sale high dollar items like for example the stolen car amps and speakers we are seeing and have been seeing resold by these thieves mentioned in this thread. The small mom and pop garage sale items are what eBay consider expendables. 
You can take pics, videos and recordings of phone calls, have emails and all the evidence YOU want, but when it comes to eBay and PayPal, they WILL suck your money from your paypal, bank account, credit cards and even go so far as to hit your credit scores and put on your credit report that you OWE money, if you DONT pay back what they think is considered a good candidate for a refund. Upto 45 days they give refunds. If someone makes a charge back after which could be 90 days from the day of the auctions ending, you could be held liable to repay that charge back! Consider the many that have actually shipped items that sold for over 250$ but forgot to get a signature when the item was delivered and PayPal gave a full refund to the buyer on that technicality alone. Many scammers go out and seek expensive items, purchase them and the day it is attempted to be delivered, if a signature is required and they know they cant get away with theft due to that technically, they deny delivery, making the seller pay all those fees and shipping cost while ebay denies the seller any right to let others know, through there feedback system what that buyer did.

We have all read about and most likely have experienced for ourselves, the whole scamming movement that that has gone on inside ebay. In the last few years it has become more prevalent than any other time thanks to eBay's policies and PayPal being the tool by which these thieves steal. The legal loopholes ebay and PayPal incorporate, allow and also encourage scammers. There is no end in sight for the immoral things going on inside the eBay realm. Will there ever be a remedy? There have been rumors of hackers fed up and wanting vengeance. Was this latest hacker event upon eBay a result of someones desire for vengeance? Who knows. But, I Wonder why ANYONE would want vengeance on a company that freezes accounts, puts their users’ money in frozen limbo forever, hands over refunds to buyers 99% of the time for nothing, hides negative feed backs and user names that would hinder future scamming, charges fees on shipping which they don’t even offer a service far..... Hmmmmmmm 



Its quite evident, now, that if you dont sell hundreds or thousands of items per months or if you dont sell a certain high dollar amount monthly, you will end up suspended, restricted or blocked for all kinds of bogus reason ebay has come up with. Many say that eBay is much more lenient of power sellers. Its no surprise that this COULD be true since we see many power sellers with huge amounts of negatives stay in biz due probably to their massive sales. It wouldn't be much of a conspiracy theory to say that eBay allows power sellers to break rules.

Its only a matter of time till ebay is done for. Remember Enron? From Christmas presents to rare, hard time find expensive items, Ive had to pay and pay dearly and many times with nothing to show for it. 

There are other venues. Vflea looks somewhat promising. Kijiji is also a potential especially for Canadians. Then there are forums and other social networks people can use to exchange goods and services. We don’t need eBay or PayPal. I now buy on websites like Rakuten and use payment services that are REAL. I try very hard Not to use legal loophole banks systems like PayPal.


Youre all gambling when you do the eBay thing.

Of course this is all my opinion. Im sure you all have yours.
good luck...


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

another reason for the opening up of the old school prices to higher and higher amounts, is dwindling supply of known good units, as time goes by and also the recession easing up in many areas of the country, allow for more disposable income and competition for the old school items is increasing, as seen by higher auction bid prices.

the guys that list buy it now for at least 2 times the market value, are not always scamming, sometimes it takes a special item to get a special sale, and I've seen people pay the price for the nice, as it goes.


but I do agree, the ebay seller is on alert, and now forced to act like a retail business when in fact they should not be, they should be allowed to sell their items with no refund an honorable clause.

Car audio is especially heinous simply because it takes about 3 grade levels higher in IQ to do a proper car audio install, than to simply plug in a home stereo HTIB, and say you're running a "custom" installation...

you end up selling to half the country who are not bothered by instruction manuals and little helpful paragraphs about undoing the car's negative at the battery before starting an install, or making sure everything is at least, taped off before turning things on, hahaha...

it's just the nature of car audio. It's going to have 3 times the idiot factor at least, just to install properly and one little ZZZZT! is all it takes to jam up a seller with the "not as described, item not working" tag.

but I do see where the point is made, the higher they can get the sale prices, the higher the ebay cut, so let that business go on, while making it harder to recoup money from bad sellers.


the problems that I see are that any "wait period" established, is a designed in, profit generator.

it's the same with money back guarantees on the QVC, people don't like going through the hassle of returning stuff, and then there's return shipping to think about. This often-times, makes a money back guarantee actually worthless, except for the tug at purchase on buyers who need something to push them over the edge..

"but it's got an iron-clad money back guarantee, honey!" and the real power sellers like amazon and best buy, get way better pricing to ship things than the average consumer, another place where they tip the scales so that it appears to be logical and not engineered to keep people from returning goods for refund.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

j_dunavin said:


> Great....now I'm worried. I'm selling an amp on eBay and an "andre546" is the high bidder right now. Is this the same guy? Should I be worried?
> I put down no returns....


 No,andre546 is a member on this forum who is in no way connected to andy4879.Andre546 is in Lexington andy4879 is in Georgia.
He has a different user name on this forum.I know him personally.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I also had a very bad experience with andy4879 about 2 months ago.

He is also, 
ialwayscarry380auto
This is a private listing and the name he goes by when he buys stuff.

I listed a broken amp on Ebay that had a hole burnt completely through the board due to an arcing lead.It also had a few other burnt components.I took 12 close up hi resolution photos of the circuit board and all the damage along with a detailed description of the damage and stated in bold letters that is was "Parts or repair only sold as is,no returns".It was a U.S.Amps so there was no bottom cover to hide anything,no surprises.

I listed it as a Buy it now or best offer.I got 7 offers in the $50-$60 range and didn't accept any of them.Two of the offers came from "ialwayscarry380auto" telling me how ****ed up this piece of crap amp was and how he use to be a U.S.Amps dealer and he only wanted it for nostalgic reasons.He told me it would cost $200-$300 for the repair but it didnt really matter because no one would work on it because it was to ****ed up.
After the listing ended I put it back on Ebay as an auction style listing this time and started the bid at $50.
The final winning bid was for around $94 with shipping.That night I printed the shipping label and only then did I realize the winner was "andy4879".

I was aware of his reputation,mostly from this forum,but I thought there was no way he could scam me on this one since my listing was so detailed and it was parts or repair with no returns.Man was I wrong.

The amp was shipped the next morning.At about 9pm that night I get a nasty message from him that went something like this.
"I paid for expedited shipping.I should have received it by now.There isn't even a tracking number" (It was sent USPS flat rate priority mail)
I ask him how someone with 3400+ transactions could make such a statement and that the tracking number had been posted early that morning.The very next message from him about 10 minutes later stated he tracked the amp from KY to OH back to KY and he was accusing me of a stop shipment.WTF!
Two days later I log on Ebay to find 3 nasty messages from him.
He claims I didn't pack the amp correctly and one of the coils was loose on the board.
He sent me a few pictures of the amp with a mini pry bar under the coil lifting it at a 45 degree angle.In the next picture he had both coils stood up at 90 degree angles.This was a class d amp and the coils were attached in the first photo but broken in the 2nd from his pry bar.He then told me that he already talked to Ebay and they were on his side so I should just go ahead and send him $25 for return shipping and refund his full amount or he was going to open a case on me.
I told him he tampered with it and damaged it so it was his fault and no way would I give him ****.
This is when I did some research and found out he was "ialwayscarry380auto".
I confronted him with this info and told him I felt he was being vindictive and deceitful because I wouldn't accept his previous offer of $50.Why else would he wait till the last minute to bid on an item under a different user name that he didn't want to spend more then $50 on,that couldn't even be repaired according to his infinite wisdom.And I was going to notify Ebay of this also.
His reply was simple."ill just let Ebay decide this"
Guess what?They took his side.
When I got the amp back it was destroyed.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Tell me you were fighting this not just bend over?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm surprised that no one scammed by this tool sent him a free gift and every gay porn magazine to his name.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I made numerous calls to Ebay.Most of the conversations where very heated.
He claimed shipping damage but then he changed it to Item not described.

Ebay never even tried to humor me.It was always his way.They kept going round in circles like cops interrogating me.They were trying to get me to admit it the damage was done in shipping.Im claiming he did it and the proof was in the pictures we were all looking at.When I mentioned he should file a claim with USPS they told me I would have to do it once I got it back.What kind of crap is that.
They said there was no proof of deceit,but it was all in black and white for all to read.
I was soo mad I deleted my Ebay page for almost a month.

He didn't place a single bid till the very last seconds.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

^ Yeah, it wouldn't surprise me if the buyer could literally say "I am abusing the return policy and scamming you out of your product" and ebay would still side with them.

I got scammed out of a subwoofer that the buyer claimed was blown. I asked them if they tested it, and they said no! Supposedly, ebay won't issue a refund until the buyer returns the item and it's confirmed by tracking, but the claim specialist for the buyer's claim issued them a refund and didn't even ask them to return it. I was so mad I couldn't even see straight. That was the last thing I ever sold on ebay, and it will be a cold day in hell before I ever list anything again. I'd rather throw my gear in the trash before listing it on ebay!


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

They removed the funds from my account before he even shipped it out.
Which is another thing.
He put the amp back in the same medium flat rate box I sent it in but didn't include the 6 layers of bubble wrap I sent.I t was totally destroyed.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I was so mad at this ******* that the few days the case was open I did research on him the whole time.
I found out that he does get negative feedback,A LOT.But Ebay removes it.These people are furious at him and Ebay also.
There is so much stuff about this guy and Ebay knows it.They have had to deal with him through all of it.He is probably on a first name basis with the people at the resolution center.

Block this guy before he hits you.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I have a similar story, doubt this is andy though.

Link here to sale.


This ass hole listed his amplifier as "NEW, WHOLE AMP IS BRAND NEW NEVER MOUNTED"....so I decided to buy it from him. Sent him the money and even a shipping slip from FedEx (prepaid by me). 

He then gives me multiple excuses about how he doesn't understand the slip and that FedEx is too far from him...UPS is closer. So I cancel the Fedex slip and purchase a UPS shipping slip for him to slap it on the package.

He tells me he doesn't have a vehicle, nor a printer but a few minutes before this he was bragging about his 50k dollar sales on ebay LOL....oh **** here is where I should of just said "**** it, just send me a refund and forget the deal". But no, I put up with his **** and even called Staples to give them the packaging slip info.



A few days after that I get the so called "new" amplifier.........check the link for more drama...lol.



I already shipped the amplifier back to him and made sure I wrap it with foam 3-4 layers then doubled boxed it (something he should of done when shipping it to me).... 

When he shipped it to me the amp got slightly bend from his poor packaging, then wanted me to commit fraud by filing a UPS insurance claim for his poor packaging. Told me it was MY FAULT....the balls this guy has to blame me for his poor packaging...what an ass hole. I was kind enough to straighten the bend on the amplifier without any damage...even took pics to prove it to his lying ass.

POOR ****ING EXCUSE FOR A HUMAN....DONT DEAL WITH SPACEACE60...


----------



## ParDeus (May 10, 2014)

Why can't we fight fire with fire?

Give me a listing of his with an amp ya'll want!


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

ParDeus said:


> Why can't we fight fire with fire?
> 
> Give me a listing of his with an amp ya'll want!


Most of us have good reputation and see its not worth ruining that reputation on screwing someone...although Andy might have it coming.

Wish we could read some good stories about the scammers getting scammed in their own game.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

With Ebay on his side it would be almost impossible to catch him in his own game.


----------



## Mike Bober (Apr 11, 2013)

im officially done with ebay for good after today....sold my last 6 items over the past 2 weeks and had my credit card number stolen thru ebay and had to deal with relisting 4 items 3 times because only scammers were bidding on my stuff

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I think the FBI should look into the mess.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> I think the FBI should look into the mess.


They should....and they should start cutting thieves fingers off one for every robbery/scam committed.

Some of these ass holes would be walking around without any fingers, lol. Same goes to the a-holes in the white house, CEO's that want to bail their companies out of debt, banks....



Rape and child molesters...cut their dicks off. That simple, I bet crime would DECLINE tremendously with these new laws.


----------



## Orion525iT (Mar 6, 2011)

How To Scam People On Ebay

Web page dated three years ago spells out the scam. 

With this many bad transactions, it is amazing they can keep business. I am willing to bet they rely on naive new users and then major sellers to keep it going. I think it is completely within reason to assume ebay and its subsidiaries do not care one bit as long as the bottom line of revenue is there. It's all an illusion, which is why you can't give negative feedback to buyers, or things would unravel. Ebay recognized and is fully aware of the scammers, but they don't care, and I am sure all the legalese in the ebay agreement absovles them of all responsibility. 

To try to resolve something through Ebay and expect a different result from Paypal is ludicrous, seeing that Paypal is a wholly owned subsidiary of Ebay. They would appear to the naive to be separate entities, but they don't have your back, they only have their own.

This has pretty much put me off selling anything there. Most likely will never buy anything ever either.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I will not ship anything of value unless I feel comfortable with buyer.
can someone post this POS postal address I'd like to send him a free gift.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

He also left me positive feedback and I feel he had a reason for this.I'm not sure why,but it could have something to do with him using andy4879 as a buyer instead of ialwayscarry380auto.I guess when people look at his feedback left for others it makes him look like a great person to sell to.
Here is a link to my Ebay page with the item.

eBay Feedback Profile for atomictest62

I don't see anyway I could have misled anyone with this listing or been more clear on its description.


----------



## Orion525iT (Mar 6, 2011)

I wouldn't beat yourself up over it. Lesson learned, and unfortunately there seems to be little recourse.

Again this all comes down to the bottom dollar. The people making the policy decisions don't give two sh$ts about any sense of morality. As long as they can increase revenue during their tenure, and reap the benefits themselves, there is no incentive to do what is "right". When and if the house of cards come tumbling down, the people in charge will have long departed, made the bank, added to their acumen and labeled as "talent".


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> He also left me positive feedback and I feel he had a reason for this.I'm not sure why,but it could have something to do with him using andy4879 as a buyer instead of ialwayscarry380auto.I guess when people look at his feedback left for others it makes him look like a great person to sell to.
> Here is a link to my Ebay page with the item.
> 
> eBay Feedback Profile for atomictest62
> ...


 You was, I don`t understands what he gained destroying your burned amp?
he got his money back but didn`t make any? or am I missing something?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Orion525iT said:


> I wouldn't beat yourself up over it. Lesson learned, and unfortunately there seems to be little recourse.
> 
> Again this all comes down to the bottom dollar. The people making the policy decisions don't give two sh$ts about any sense of morality. As long as they can increase revenue during their tenure, and reap the benefits themselves, there is no incentive to do what is "right". When and if the house of cards come tumbling down, the people in charge will have long departed, made the bank, added to their acumen and labeled as "talent".


Everything comes down to bottom dollar, even reputation. great reputation lead to more money in the long run. He could forward his scamming energy to honest way of making money and I`m sure could make more.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I agree with you.
I wouldn't have taken it as hard is I do if it was anyone else but him.
Had this been anyone else I would have just given them refund and resold it.That is as long as they didn't pry the coils of the board like he did.Even then I still might have.I could have fixed the amp myself.
The thing that makes me so mad at this ******* is how he did it to me.
It seems like he said to himself.
"Ill show this guy.If I cant get it for $50 then no one else will get it ether.Ill win the amp,**** it up worse,open a case,get my money back and send him a piece of **** he will never be able to repair or sell.And he will never even know it was "ialwayscarry380auto"that did it.

It was the principle of the Whole thing.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> I agree with you.
> I wouldn't have taken it as hard is I do if it was anyone else but him.
> Had this been anyone else I would have just given them refund and resold it.That is as long as they didn't pry the coils of the board like he did.Even then I still might have.I could have fixed the amp myself.
> The thing that makes me so mad at this ******* is how he did it to me.
> ...


 Don`t get mad over it, I know I would but no money in the world worth high blood pressure and complications from it. when you dead nothing else matters. ******* will get his punishment one day. 
I`m sure you can fix it yourself and sell for pretty penny, just not to him.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I could have repaired it before he got it.
It is total trash now.There is 14 components ripped from the board and the board itself is cracked,Looks like it was hit with a hammer.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> I could have repaired it before he got it.
> It is total trash now.There is 14 components ripped from the board and the board itself is cracked,Looks like it was hit with a hammer.


I guess people scared to visit ashhole with ebayid statement that he is carry 380 auto. hopefully one day someone will throw a bottle of Molotov cocktail in his window. 
I know i`d plan vendetta if he scammed me.
I`d probably file a case in federal court if it were $500 or more. I document items I sell including video of packaging.


----------



## drumcrusher (May 4, 2008)

You guys do have his address...


----------



## drumcrusher (May 4, 2008)

Victor_inox said:


> I guess people scared to visit ashhole with ebayid statement that he is carry 380 auto. hopefully one day someone will throw a bottle of Molotov cocktail in his window.
> I know i`d plan vendetta if he scammed me.


It would be nice if he knew why he was suddenly on fire. But then again, he probably knows he had it coming to him.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Where is this guy from?


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Im not going to jail or worse for some piece of crap like him for a blown amp.
But I wouldn't be surprised if someone else did something like that.
One of the Wonderful Whites of West Virgina comes to mind.

I feel Ebay will side with whoever makes them more money.
I sold a box full of small portable monitors to a guy once for about $50 and after a few weeks he told me he could only repair about half of them and wanted a partial refund of $25 or would open a case.I told him this was just a way to extort money from me and he would have to send them all back for a full refund.
He opened the case and Ebay sided with me.
He had about 25 transaction and I had over 300.

So why wouldn't Ebay side with me over the amp when both were electrical items sold as parts or repair-As Is.

He has 3500 and I only have 388.Thats why.

Its all about the money.

Everybody who sells to him has his address.He lives in Georgia.
I even know where he went to high school and all his personal info.He leaves a slimy trail like a snail.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

drumcrusher said:


> You guys do have his address...


I didn`t know ashole personal address can`t be posted publicly.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Someone else posted his info and I think it got deleted.
Its easy to find.Just do Google search of andy4879.

There is a different guy with the same name but he is in England.
That and4879 is a photographer.
But our guy does post on Ebay in the U.K.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

NOtice that he lists on Philippines Ebay mostly, i wonder why?
never mind google search lead me to that site.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I noticed a lot of moderators viewing this thread at the same time.

Probably means andy4879 is threatening legal action again.
Always seems to happen on forum's when he is being trashed.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> I noticed a lot of moderators viewing this thread at the same time.
> 
> Probably means andy4879 is threatening legal action again.
> Always seems to happen on forum's when he is being trashed.


He has no ground for legal actions or he would sue google first.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah,exactly.
That's what everybody tells him too.
Everybody knows he monitors the net and has been snooping around here also.

Here is just one example.

http://www.carolinahondas.com/off-topic-stuff/172260-yet-another-disgruntled-ch-visitor.html


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> You was, I don`t understands what he gained destroying your burned amp?
> he got his money back but didn`t make any? or am I missing something?


If I had to guess, I'd say it was either one of these two scenarios:
-He thought it would be an easy fix, and then he determined that the fix might not have been as easy as he thought
-He needed some parts off the board, so he robbed the parts he needed


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

No,he did it just to mess with me.
If you could see the messages he sent me you would understand.
I mean it wasn't a full day since the auction ended that he was sending me nasty messages on why he didn't get it yet.This guy has 3500 transactions so he knows how long it takes for a package to get from Cincinnati to Georgia in a flat rate box.And I told him that.
He even sent me detailed tracking info of it going from Ky to Oh back to KY like I was doing something to the package after I dropped it off since I had no further contact with him that day.
And I was wrong.It was the next day not 2 days later he wanted a refund.So in less then 48 hours after the auction ended he had received the amp,accused me of not shipping it,accused me of rerouting it,took pictures of him damaging it,contacted Ebay,and opened a case on me.There was a total of 7 nasty messages within 48 hours.
I believe he was baiting me with his rude comments so I would say stuff to make myself look bad.
I have never had a worse experience on Ebay in 6 years.

He didn't keep any parts.They were all in the box.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> Yeah,exactly.
> That's what everybody tells him too.
> Everybody knows he monitors the net and has been snooping around here also.
> 
> ...


 You have my email- send me his info, complete as possible. I have an idea I`m not going to discuss publicly.


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

I guess I recently got lucky. I had the guy in Georgia with the user name " ialwayscarry380auto try to by an amp from me outside an auction. I had an OS Rockford Power 250m and he tryed to make an offer on it outside the auction. He tryed to tell me I would "save the eBay fees" if I just let him send payment to paypal. He wanted my user name so he could set up the purchase. I smelled something fishy and told him if he wanted the amp it had to be bought in the auction. I never heard back from him after that. 
I buy and sell things to support my hobby and collection and have gotten very careful when auctioning items. I am an honest person so I always add lots of good pics and describe items accurately but I do also make a short video of the item working to protect my self. It's sad you have to do that but I guess that's the way it is.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

He can't fight google....they'll laugh at his ass and his "lawyers"...


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I would report him to Ebay.That is in direct violation of Ebay polices.This is the stuff I was trying to find on him during the case but couldn't.
It probably wont make much difference to them but its something.
If everybody that had something on him reported it,it could change things.And if there ever was an inquiry into this crap that would help.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> I would report him to Ebay.That is in direct violation of Ebay polices.This is the stuff I was trying to find on him during the case but couldn't.
> It probably wont make much difference to them but its something.
> If everybody that had something on him reported it,it could change things.And if there ever was an inquiry into this crap that would help.


I`d also call his local sheriff`s department and file a complain, they must record it. case number added to ebay complain will help.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

If you sold it to him he would have pulled his crap on you and bypassed Ebay completely.
You might have lost your amp and money at the same time.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> If you sold it to him he would have pulled his crap on you and bypassed Ebay completely.
> You might have lost your amp and money at the same time.


That is what Ebay want you to believe. Paypal will require him to return shipped item if he paid for goods. What he would return is another story. 
Ebay forbid contact info in communications, I simply use picture with email address to outsmart them.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Someone on Paypal can buy an item with a credit card then stop payment.I had this happen to me with a Pioneer flip out TV.
The guy kept asking when I was going to ship it so when I told him I shipped it out that morning then the funds were gone.

Paypal told me I was protected but the address he had me send it to was different then his address he registered with Papal.So after sending them proof of mailing it did me no good.He claimed he never got it.And since I was dealing with him on the phone I had no proof of the address he gave me.
Live and learn.
This was over a craigslist add.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> I noticed a lot of moderators viewing this thread at the same time.
> 
> Probably means andy4879 is threatening legal action again.
> Always seems to happen on forum's when he is being trashed.


Not that I'm aware of. 
He tried that a few months ago and got ***** slapped back by Ant. 
It was glorious. 

Every one of you guys should go right now to your ebay accounts and block his username now.
Then he can never ambush buy an item at the last second from you.
No brainer here.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Im glad somebody got to ***** slap his ass.

I wish I would have blocked him when you said it the first time.

From now on I will look at the address before shipping anything.
If it's Cleveland Georgia it will get canceled.


----------



## SexualChocolate (May 27, 2014)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> I was so mad at this ******* that the few days the case was open I did research on him the whole time.
> I found out that he does get negative feedback,A LOT.But Ebay removes it.These people are furious at him and Ebay also.
> There is so much stuff about this guy and Ebay knows it.They have had to deal with him through all of it.He is probably on a first name basis with the people at the resolution center.
> 
> Block this guy before he hits you.


Like i said in my big post. There is PLENTY of proof that eBay gives the tools to allow the thieves to steal. 

Ill say it again that in fact eBay IS A THIEF HAVEN and WANTS it to occur! Just look at all there tactics. 
Who charges a fee on the shipping ? Only eBay! That right there should tell what kind of dishonest POS company it is.

Look how they hide feedback , delete it, make it impossible for anyone to let others know of the scamming! 
Look at PayPals policies that border on the crimal legalities, allowing people to get items and full refunds based on not getting a signature when an item is sold for 250$ or more. I had someone get a 275$ amp. 30 min later paypal give the money back and they of course get to keep the amp cause I totally didnt even remember to get the delivery signature...
The buyer requests my info through eBay , text me and says thanks for the free amp buddy... He even sends a pic of the address label on the box i sent! I call the cops where he was at, they do NOTHING... 
And THIS is why they keep doing it over and over....

Nobody gives a ****! Ebay and PayPal love it!

So the best fix is to NEVER do eBay again. PayPal as well..



Have ANY of you considered "other" remedies upon these types of buyers?


----------



## SexualChocolate (May 27, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> That is what Ebay want you to believe. Paypal will require him to return shipped item if he paid for goods. What he would return is another story.
> Ebay forbid contact info in communications, I simply use picture with email address to outsmart them.


No I think what he would have done is sent a request to pay for a SERVICE rather than a real item. 
MANY people pay and get scammed cause if its a service or some thing not a tangible item, the buyer can make claims and get refunds and never have to return anything cause the buyer paid for a service not a tangible item...

See how that works?
Yea.. It was played on me..

Im telling you all, PayPal is setup FOR THE CROOKS...


----------



## Mike Bober (Apr 11, 2013)

SexualChocolate said:


> No I think what he would have done is sent a request to pay for a SERVICE rather than a real item.
> MANY people pay and get scammed cause if its a service or some thing not a tangible item, the buyer can make claims and get refunds and never have to return anything cause the buyer paid for a service not a tangible item...
> 
> See how that works?
> ...


I have been screwed or scammed 5 times on ebay, and wont use it again, but never had any issues with paypal before.....yet! hahaha


----------



## SexualChocolate (May 27, 2014)

Mike Bober said:


> I have been screwed or scammed 5 times on ebay, and wont use it again, but never had any issues with paypal before.....yet! hahaha


Well, the truth is, you were screwed because you HAD to use paypal. 
PayPal is THEEE tool that is used to scam people.

If you would have used some other method like a real credit card company it would not have happened.

THIS is one reason why eBay wants to use PayPal and not a real CC processor. They know that people wont beable to just claim **** is broken and get refunds if they would use a real cc processing system.
Only PayPal does that kinda ********. 

Have you heard of are know of ANYONE that can go buy property and merchandise from Sears, WalMart, BestBuy, ( insert your favorite store here ) and then call there credit card company and say they want a refund cause said item is broken and then get that refund BEFORE you return the merchandise? How about , do you know any store that will issue you a refund weeks later on an item that was all used up, missing parts, could even be a totally different item, but still give you a full refund? 
No ?
I didnt think so.. BUT ebay and PayPal does it... 
If I bought something you can used it all up and decided.. Nah I dont want it anymore I want a refund, and handed you a box of parts.. 
You think you would give me a refund?
No?  Oh come on... ebay and PayPal does it! 

Why on earth ANYONE uses PayPal is beyond me.
Its like sayin.. Hey lets play with this loaded gun! 
You might not get shot a few times but its gonna happen.. and when it does.
You are F**ked! 
How many of us got f**ked? How many times have we gotten F**ked thinking if we could just try one more time... and BAM.. Get F**ked again?
:surprised::surprised::surprised::surprised:

Remember, ANYTHING you buy or sell one Bay is 
going to be done so by using PayPal. So the final authority is PayPal.
Yes eBay will give the go for refunds but PAYPAL is the holder of your money not eBay. So in order to actually play out the crimes, PayPal must be used. You are at the mercy of criminals.


If PayPal had REAL HONEST policies geared toward making things RIGHT,
they wouldnt have most of the policies they have now. eBay would be hiding people feedback. 
Who allows refunds and hands over money and property like eBay and PayPal? Nobody.. NOBODY! They are the BEST at what they do and what they do IS criminal. 

People need to really start demanding some OTHER method of payment.
Using PayPal is suicide. Its gambling. 

How many of us have gotten notices from our banks that our checking accounts were overdrawn from a paypal transaction that was refunded ?

For about 3 years I had a hit on my credit score. Someone scammed me, they wanted a refund on something like 40 days after they bought an expensive item. I could see where it was going. I was lucky enough to actually close that bank account before PayPal could suck my money out of it. Unfortunately, because I was stupid enough to put my Social Security # in my paypal account so I could get a higher money limit, they put me on the credit bureaus as an unpaid bill of the item I was suppose to give a refund for.

When closing a paypal account you MUST always delete all credit card info. Delete all bank account info and ONTOP of that call the bank and the CC companies and tell them to change the account numbers the Minute you close your paypal account. That way they can NOT suck out your money in any aspect they try. You cant just close a paypal account and think you are safe. NOOOOO.... They can and will take your **** even when it is closed cause they keep all your info. This is why you MUST change your money account numbers ASAP.

Now, if you decided at some point to put your social security number in the PayPal account so you can sell more items, PayPal can and will use it to extort money from you if you have closed your account and gave them no avenue to get at your accounts so they can hand out the refunds to the scammers. They will take youre SS# and send it to the credit bureaus as a non payment and ding your credit. It will affect your credit score and all abilities to get loans.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I filed a complaint about Andy4879 for trying to buy an auction item outside of the auction and sent them a copy of the emails, they did nothing...


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

chefhow said:


> I filed a complaint about Andy4879 for trying to buy an auction item outside of the auction and sent them a copy of the emails, they did nothing...


 THeir system collect all complains and if/when too many suspend user account, no life person ever look into it.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Figures.
I sold a set of Dynaudio mid MW172's to a guy in China, he paid for shipping, import fee's everything. On day 41 he filed a complaint that he never received the package, in the mean time I had moved and I couldn't find the receipt from USPS showing shipping, I had an email from the USPS saying it was transferred to China Post and made it to China but no final confirmation. I lost $350 and PP suspended my acct until I paid it in full, at the time I paid a lot of bills thru PP and I was SCREWED when they did it. I will NEVER sell or ship anything out of the US anymore.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

SexualChocolate said:


> Have ANY of you considered "other" remedies upon these types of buyers?


I'm not gonna lie, I've seriously thought about it. Stuff like cutting the head off of a bird and mailing its corpse to them from a fake address.. but knowing our completely looney legal system I have no doubt that they'd bust out the CSI squad and I'd get maximum punishment for it. Like those cases you hear about where a burglar breaks into a house and injures himself in the process and then sues the homeowner and wins.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

hurrication said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I've seriously thought about it. Stuff like cutting the head off of a bird and mailing its corpse to them from a fake address.. but knowing our completely looney legal system I have no doubt that they'd bust out the CSI squad and I'd get maximum punishment for it. Like those cases you hear about where a burglar breaks into a house and injures himself in the process and then sues the homeowner and wins.


It`s biohazard you can`t do that just like shipping a pile of **** in pressurised container, exploding when opened.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

I know why it's illegal, but saying "you can't do that" goes out the window after a scammer commits a crime against you!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Victor_inox said:


> THeir system collect all complains and if/when too many suspend user account, no life person ever look into it.


I took him head on and won with an ebay decision in my favor and still ebay did nothing even though I flooded them with page after page documenting his scams and proving my case against him.
It's all about profit, volume, and he provides ebay with both. 
So IMO I believe ebay is as much to blame as this f*&k Andy because they enable him to continue his scams, ripoffs, and lies.
A little off the topic but worth mentioning once more, someday, as I have said before in other threads, whether it's an act of congress or a legal decision in the federal courts, some form of legal authority is going to rule PayPal is a bank and break up this unholy union between ebay and paypal. 
I personally have always thought that it's illegal to not allow any type of payment other than cc/debit/paypal for items bought on ebay which forces 98% of us to use paypal......eBay's own private scam.
If I want to accept a money order, personal check, cash, etc....I should be able to still do it like I could on ebay a decade ago.
Someday it's all going to crash down and I will dance on the remaining pieces. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Bret I`m sure details of how you were able to win a case against this crook would be beneficial for others.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Victor_inox said:


> Bret I`m sure details of how you were able to win a case against this crook would be beneficial for others.


WTF! I went to look for the thread and it's gone.
I will see if I can find where it's gone to and if I can retrieve it.
Well this just got interesting. :mean:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Nevermind, I was looking in the wrong place.
Found it.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...t-get-scammed-ebay-thread-lesson-learned.html


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Victor_inox said:


> Bret I`m sure details of how you were able to win a case against this crook would be beneficial for others.


Lol!
You posted in it. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Lol!
> You posted in it.
> 
> 
> ...


 I remember now. Point is that as seller you can protect yourself.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Victor_inox said:


> I remember now. Point is that as seller you can protect yourself.


Yeah it wasn't easy and I fought like hell to do it.
He knows all the tricks like a lawyer in a courtroom.
I should also state that I was able to find one of his toadies and ban him but that doesn't stop Andy from coming in as a guest so keep in mind he googles his username regularly to see who's tearing him a new one now. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

One day he'll scam the wrong guy and that puny 380 won't be enough to protect him.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I never deal with that guy but in my 16 years on ebay I`ve had my share of ****ty buyers, learned how to protect myself. haven`t lost a single dispute.
It makes me sad reading about such **** and honest sellers leaving market because of it.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

UNBROKEN said:


> One day he'll scam the wrong guy and that puny 380 won't be enough to protect him.


380 LOL!
That'll stop a charging hamster at 10 paces. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

How sad it must be when you have to Google yourself on a regular basis to keep up on all the **** you caused,people you've screwed and enemies you've made.

Just for a few bucks.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> How sad it must be when you have to Google yourself on a regular basis to keep up on all the **** you caused,people you've screwed and enemies you've made.
> 
> Just for a few bucks.


CAn`t agree more, what a miserable life that is. 
Few bucks is relative term, It looks like he makes living scamming people.

It will end one day, preferably in Federal high security facility or worth.
I will not complain it my tax money spent on keeping him behind bars.


----------



## Sparrow (Mar 6, 2014)

Very sad, some people just don't care.

I've been lucky I suppose; just this one time I shipped an expensive item (notebook) to a guy in Brooklyn. He filed a complaint that it never arrived, and the next thing I know is eBay/Paypal deduct funds from my account. I had signature confirmation (because it was an expensive item), so I don't know what went wrong. Once I called PayPal, they refunded my money without a fight... just some wasted time over the phone.

Now if only eBay had some competition from another company.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

j_dunavin said:


> Great....now I'm worried. I'm selling an amp on eBay and an "andre546" is the high bidder right now. Is this the same guy? Should I be worried?
> I put down no returns....


That's me. Were you selling the Kenwood? I really wanted that amp.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I fear selling anything car audio-related on eBay, with near panic attack-level intensity. Nevertheless, sometimes ya'll don't buy what I have to offer... so F you guys! JK!!


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

I can't believe this has been going on for 4 years, and that douche is still at it. Wonder what the legal implications would be if someone bought the domain andy4879isascammer.com and posted all this ebay **** in one place..


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I took him head on and won with an ebay decision in my favor and still ebay did nothing even though I flooded them with page after page documenting his scams and proving my case against him.
> It's all about profit, volume, and he provides ebay with both.
> So IMO I believe ebay is as much to blame as this f*&k Andy because they enable him to continue his scams, ripoffs, and lies.
> A little off the topic but worth mentioning once more, someday, as I have said before in other threads, whether it's an act of congress or a legal decision in the federal courts, some form of legal authority is going to rule PayPal is a bank and break up this unholy union between ebay and paypal.
> ...


Well said sir, I will buy the keg for that celebration. The day something is created that fills the gap between eBay and Craigslist will be when eBay comes crashing down. I cannot wait.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

JoshHefnerX said:


> I can't believe this has been going on for 4 years, and that douche is still at it. Wonder what the legal implications would be if someone bought the domain andy4879isascammer.com and posted all this ebay **** in one place..


what legal implications? Actually not a bad idea.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Victor_inox said:


> what legal implications? Actually not a bad idea.


Not a bad idea at all. I dont see why he would throw a fit...is not like we're lying to the public, more like warning them.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

TrickyRicky said:


> Not a bad idea at all. I dont see why he would throw a fit...is not like we're lying to the public, more like warning them.


He'd probably just start a new eBay buyer's name and that would be the end of that until someone caught on to the new ID.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Anyone have a complete list of all of his IDs/aliases?


----------



## Orion525iT (Mar 6, 2011)

ChrisB said:


> He'd probably just start a new eBay buyer's name and that would be the end of that until someone caught on to the new ID.


Yes, but he may lose some leverage with ebay as a result. If he does change names, it will come around and be known again and he will be dogged down again.

I kinda wonder if the guy destroys the stuff for spite or because he knows that one less amp out there will allow him to get more for the next one. That would be terribly inefficient, but this guy seems to be both stupid and twisted, so who knows. My only worry is that if someone takes away the outlets for his frustrations, he will redirect them towards other crazed sadism.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Orion525iT said:


> Yes, but he may lose some leverage with ebay as a result. If he does change names, it will come around and be known again and he will be dogged down again.
> 
> I kinda wonder if the guy destroys the stuff for spite or because he knows that one less amp out there will allow him to get more for the next one. That would be terribly inefficient, but this guy seems to be both stupid and twisted, so who knows. *My only worry is that if someone takes away the outlets for his frustrations, he will redirect them towards other crazed sadism*.


So he starts porking a few cats......who gets hurt by that except the cats? 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Is this the same guy?

RARE 2006 Clarion DRZ9255 High End Sq Burr Brown Copper Chassis Renewed Better | eBay


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

DBlevel said:


> Is this the same guy?
> 
> RARE 2006 Clarion DRZ9255 High End Sq Burr Brown Copper Chassis Renewed Better | eBay


Looks like it to me.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes,that is the *******.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

he makes a nice ebay ad.

charging 1200 for a used, broken, and repaired unit that goes for about 500 normally, without all the opening up and fixing part, is funny to me.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

If you look on Ebay completed listings you can see where he bids on all of them under his private user name.
He wont bid over $600.


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

What I want to do is beat him at his own game.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

CDT FAN said:


> What I want to do is beat him at his own game.


Do it!


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

He got the one for $486 which is ether the one he has for sale or the one he got from the forum member that he tried to extort money from.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Would that be morally OK to scam scammer?


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

If it's not, it should be.

Now let's see. What is he selling that I want?


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Its funny the differences on forums. I am on a local forum where on many occasions such a persons lifes details were completely put out there and someone in the area of the scammer was there to....... take care of the issues.

FYI, DFWMustangs will hurt you if you mess with their own. LOL Ive seen people lose their jobs, homes, cars, credit scores and teeth on that site from scamming people.

A few audio buffs.... wonder if anyone has bought from this dude?


----------



## OldScoolCA (Feb 3, 2010)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> He got the one for $486 which is ether the one he has for sale or the one he got from the forum member that he tried to extort money from.


It's not my unit. He shipped it back and I went through it and checked it out. There didn't appear to be anything missing and the unit worked as it did when I shipped it to him. Seeing this new listing makes me suspicious, but I can't think of what he might have taken out or done to mine.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

LaserSVT said:


> Its funny the differences on forums. I am on a local forum where on many occasions such a persons lifes details were completely put out there and someone in the area of the scammer was there to....... take care of the issues.
> 
> FYI, DFWMustangs will hurt you if you mess with their own. LOL Ive seen people lose their jobs, homes, cars, credit scores and teeth on that site from scamming people.
> 
> A few audio buffs.... wonder if anyone has bought from this dude?


 Agreed, even more so on motorcycle forums.


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

LaserSVT said:


> FYI, DFWMustangs will hurt you if you mess with their own. LOL Ive seen people lose their jobs, homes, cars, credit scores and teeth on that site from scamming people.


Yes, they do.


----------



## Orion525iT (Mar 6, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> So he starts porking a few cats......who gets hurt by that except the cats?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Most likely already does.



Population of Cleveland, GA ~ 3400 (2012 census).


----------



## SexualChocolate (May 27, 2014)

Architect7 said:


> Well said sir, I will buy the keg for that celebration. The day something is created that fills the gap between eBay and Craigslist will be when eBay comes crashing down. I cannot wait.


Vflea is the best alternative .. Ive looked long and hard.

They take PayPal but the dude running said he is seeking other payment options.

I tried vflea. it works.
Maybe give it a shot..


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

cajunner said:


> he makes a nice ebay ad.
> 
> charging 1200 for a used, broken, and repaired unit that goes for about 500 normally, without all the opening up and fixing part, is funny to me.


I bought my BNIB 9255 from a member here for less than that a couple of months ago.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

UNBROKEN said:


> I bought my BNIB 9255 from a member here for less than that a couple of months ago.


500 or 1200?

If you paid under 500 for a BNIB Z9255, you did pretty good, haha..


----------



## Extended Power (Jun 8, 2014)

Well it looks like I joined this forum a couple weeks too late.
I bought an old school Rockford Fosgate Power 1001 BD from him. (Under the "Andy4879" username.)
Looking at his rating it's at 100% with 3515 buys/sells.

I haven't tried the amp yet, but now I'm worried I pissed away over $300.00


----------



## Extended Power (Jun 8, 2014)

This forum has a lot of information, that's for sure.

I'm looking for a set of Hertz 165XL's and never knew that there were fake ones out there until I read it here.

Pretty Leary now about buying anything used that's Hertz.


----------



## mykel (Dec 28, 2013)

For ID and Tracking items - a few thoughts. Sorry if I'm repeating things already said, but say it enough and hopefully somebody will take note and protect themselves as best they can.


- Full product make, model, sub-type and id code written down.

- Take down serial numbers, and take pics of said numbers.

- Documents proving ownership ie original receipt - take pictures of item with receipt, preferably with serial number visable.

- No serial number or other unique identifying code - find or make a couple of small unique inconspicuous marks - preferably someplace that is hard to see and that can not be confused with similar "wear" type marks, don't be obvious - then take pics.

- Take good pictures showing any and all points that could be damaged ie terminals, switches, etc. 

- If it still with an unbroken factory seal on the chassis screws (ie amps) indicating that is has never been opened since it was factory sealed - take good pics.

- If not sealed, open it up and take pics of the inside showing pristine components

- Pictures of it in packing in the open box - consider double boxing.

- Pictures of it fully packed and sealed up ready for the post.

- Do the final closing of the package at the post office in front of a staff member, then ask if they would make a written note that the item was properly packaged.

- Think in terms of chain of custody - everything documented.

Take all pictures with a common identity source such as a card with username and date.
This ensures that the item pictured is the same in all pictures and not just some random pic from teh net.


- Retain tracking e-mails / Take sceenshots of tracking progress.

- Copy off and retain any emails from any involved party. Don't leave them on the server.

- If things go pear-shaped then send the id-document package to any and all possible authorities to bolster your case.

- Call and open an incident with the local police / sheriff - send them the id-document package as well.



Good Luck!!

michael


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

The best idea seems to be to stay away from Ebay and the Andy4879 (and all his aliases) guy completely. I try to do business here and on a couple other forums where the users are well known and have references. Other than that, I buy new from reputable businesses. I do still occasionally post some stuff for sale on Ebay but, am down to next to nothing compared to how much I sold years ago. Just too much opportunity to be scammed. It's the fault of the company itself as they have only one interest and that is to make as much money as possible right now without any regard for customer care and their future. I'm a capitalist so, making money isn't a problem but, I also expect to be treated fairly and with a modicum of decency for the money I spend (and make them). Those days seem to be long gone for Ebay.


----------



## car8961 (May 7, 2013)

I wish him well. You can't conquer hatred with more of the same.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

No...but you can conquer it with a hard right jab to the throat.


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Ebay should implement a policy that if you have 2 major complaints against you as a buyer or seller, then a big red warning banner pops up on your seller's page or when you bid so that others can see for 90 days. If you get a third, then you get suspended for 6 months or a year.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

CDT FAN said:


> Ebay should implement a policy that if you have 2 major complaints against you as a buyer or seller, then a big red warning banner pops up on your seller's page or when you bid so that others can see for 90 days. If you get a third, then you get suspended for 6 months or a year.


I f&*king wish. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

There is another bidding lop hole on ebay...
I notice bidders can retract bids within 12 hrs end of auction if that bid is retracted within an hour. In which you can see the highest amount $ of the highest bidder.
Since Andy and I bid same item good amount of times on ebay his been using this against me. Means he just bid under what I bid so if I win I will have to pay with my highest bid. This happened few times but there is nothing I can do about this. I prefer not to sunk so low to do the same thing he does to me on items he bids higher than me.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Its pretty clear that something is going on with Ebay and Andy4879 feedback.

If I Google "Andy4879 negative feedback" the first 2 links show nothing but nasty feedback.For all you guy's who haven't dealt with this jerk please read his comments.

When I go to his Ebay page and check the feedback for these dates all the negatives are gone.

How crooked is that ****.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

soccerguru607 said:


> There is another bidding lop hole on ebay...
> I notice bidders can retract bids within 12 hrs end of auction if that bid is retracted within an hour. In which you can see the highest amount $ of the highest bidder.
> Since Andy and I bid same item good amount of times on ebay his been using this against me. Means he just bid under what I bid so if I win I will have to pay with my highest bid. This happened few times but there is nothing I can do about this. I prefer not to sunk so low to do the same thing he does to me on items he bids higher than me.



do whatever ebay allows, use all tricks and loop holes as necessary, do not assume there is a moral or ethical attachment to any of it.

you deserve to play on the same level playing field as anyone else.

ebay must have changed their set-up because I remember bidding and being stuck, no retractions were allowed.

if this allows you to make a bid based on what you think someone will pay and it's not defeated by the "at the end, the guy with the highest bid wins" rule, (which is pretty clear to me) then go ahead and do it.

maybe I'm not understanding how you've been losing out on auctions based on your bidding technique.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

soccerguru607 said:


> There is another bidding lop hole on ebay...
> I notice bidders can retract bids within 12 hrs end of auction if that bid is retracted within an hour. In which you can see the highest amount $ of the highest bidder.
> Since Andy and I bid same item good amount of times on ebay his been using this against me. Means he just bid under what I bid so if I win I will have to pay with my highest bid. This happened few times but there is nothing I can do about this. I prefer not to sunk so low to do the same thing he does to me on items he bids higher than me.


Are you sure about within hour? That`s new if true.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

@ cajunner: That's not how I do things. I do not follow others like that. I have my honor code and I prefer not to break them. So I can stand tall and proud.

I thought no retractions on bid within 12 hrs auction end but is not the case anymore. I found this out a month or so ago when Andy bid the same item I bid within 12 hrs of end auction and he retracted his bid. I was shocked. The problem is also with the 1-click increment bids. When he retract it only retracted his highest bid that was just over my highest bid. So which means if I won I had to pay my highest bid amount.
Normally I place a bid within 12hr end of auction. So if I get outbid I just let it go most of the time. 

I have learned few things from Andy regarding to ebay loop holes. His is really great with ebay rules. I think he had two negative feedback removed this year by ebay. I see negative feedback then gone the next time I saw his listing. I do not know how but I never had any of mine negative removed. I had two negative since April 08.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

@ Vic: Yes and this is also within 12hr end of auction. If you place a bid you can retract within an hour. I also called ebay recently about it and they told me that I can do that too.


----------



## finbar (Feb 1, 2009)

DBlevel said:


> Is this the same guy?
> 
> RARE 2006 Clarion DRZ9255 High End Sq Burr Brown Copper Chassis Renewed Better | eBay


Yikes

If I could figure out his ever morphing buyer aliases they would be on my blocked buyer list.

Hi Andy :loser1:


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

See,I dont understand how he leaves NF for others and that doesnt even show up on his dashboard under "FB left for others".


----------



## SexualChocolate (May 27, 2014)

its possible he has an insider that works for ebay. he must have someone that goes into the system and tweaks his stats. There is no way this scum Ph**uck has no negatives. We all know he has many many negatives. Hes been doing this stuff for years and ebay is letting it happen. 

He must have an ebay insider helping him.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Ebay does 12 months period feedback. So after 12 months negative feedback are removed. 
Andy does get negative feedback here and there but he does not get 'many many' negatives. I say two or three a 12 months period the most. The problem now is how did he get to remove his negative feedback? I have seen other sellers got their removed also.
His buying practices is not the same as selling practices. Seller on ebay like him and me we do whatever possible not to get a negative. 
I take returns even when buyer blew the amp badly due to abuse or low ohm install just take a loss and not to get a negative.


----------



## erlebo (Jan 10, 2012)

Negative/Neutral Feedback received by andy4879


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

erlebo said:


> Negative/Neutral Feedback received by andy4879


Well there you have it folks the missing negatives from ebay.. WHY THE **** do they remove them??? I dont care if its been two years or twenty...if he did some ****ty deals I want to know about them.


----------



## SexualChocolate (May 27, 2014)

soccerguru607 said:


> I take returns even when buyer blew the amp badly due to abuse or low ohm install just take a loss and not to get a negative.



 DOnt you think thats kinda ... stupid?


----------



## SexualChocolate (May 27, 2014)

erlebo said:


> Negative/Neutral Feedback received by andy4879


This is pretty damaging evidence. 

SOMEBODY must do something. Ebay must be taken in to account for helping this PH**k

What would REALLY make a difference is to make a youtube video and do a 15 min video of all the rotten scams ebay is allowing and show how ebay is helping it happen.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

SexualChocolate said:


> DOnt you think thats kinda ... stupid?


Its not stupid its business.
Or risk negative feedback on ebay. 
My point of view is that I rather take a loss than get a negative that ruins my reputation. But I am also pretty good knowing if I sold to a scammer.
Pretty much all manufactures gives warranty and takes return on return/used or refurbs.
I had two blown amps came back to me in 2013 out of about 300 amps I sold. Was a great year selling on ebay for me.
I have not had any blown return yet this year but had two or three returns because buyer's remorse. Buyers sometimes make excuses and say there is something wrong with an item, but after I inform them I take returns that item suddenly works great.
Its not easy to be successful selling used electronics on ebay. Its a lot of work.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

erlebo said:


> Negative/Neutral Feedback received by andy4879


Please look at dates. Looks like only couple bad feedback per year. This is also old feedback list. His buying ebay feedback list would make more sense for discussion but its private and blocked.

I personally do not trust Andy, I had talk to him via email many times in the past which I did not enjoy mostly. But I don't think is fair to bash on someone if you never dealt with him. I for one learn couple things from him regarding to ebay loop holes. 

As the couple guys here who dealt with him recently with unfair and bad outcome,
'I feel you'


----------



## SexualChocolate (May 27, 2014)

soccerguru607 said:


> Its not stupid its business.
> Or risk negative feedback on ebay.
> My point of view is that I rather take a loss than get a negative that ruins my reputation. But I am also pretty good knowing if I sold to a scammer.
> Pretty much all manufactures gives warranty and takes return on return/used or refurbs.
> ...


How you get all them amps?


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

You look for them, son 

edit: ebay, craiglist, here etc..


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

soccerguru607 said:


> You look for them, son
> 
> edit: ebay, craiglist, here etc..


I recently found a nice PG amp on CL for 20 bucks...sure, it needs a good cleaning, recap but after all said and done it should be worth at least 150.00.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Great catch buddy. If you are not too busy I have more amps for you


----------



## SexualChocolate (May 27, 2014)

soccerguru607 said:


> Great catch buddy. If you are not too busy I have more amps for you


I think Im gonna start a thread about where to find gear at.


----------



## SexualChocolate (May 27, 2014)

i found out how these scammers ARE getting there negative feedback removed.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Im curious.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> Im curious.


me 2


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Me three!


----------



## SexualChocolate (May 27, 2014)

there is a section in the bay rules about harrasment and extortion..

99% of the time, when you are faced with a situation , like someone stealing your **** using ebay and papal , you send them messages that suggest you will do.. blah blah etc etc.. or for example.

you send the seller a message saying you will leave negative feedback IF HE OR SHE DOESNT ( you fill in the blank with stuff like, pay for return shipping, or give a refund. etc)

the seller wont comply, he makes you pay for return shipping (cause you got a busted amp) or the seller wont fullfill your demands by "doing the right thing" < WHICH IS A EXTORTION DEMAND ACCORDING TO EBAY

you gotta send these messages throw the ebay system cause ebay wont let you put in email or contact info.

so when the seller gets your negative .. he calls ebay saying you extorted him, saying if he did not do a certain thing you would give him a negAtive..

ebay can read your demanding (yet justfied) messages. its in there servers. but.... ebay removes the negative.. cause someone at ebay says, your rights to a refund or a return shipping label ( or whatver you think is "right") is wrong and is considered extortion.
so ebay removes the negative feedback

the cycle continues..

this is allllllllll
setup on purpose

to HELP 

THE SCAMMERS

according to ebay you cant make any demands even if they are justfied, cause nothing is justfied when it comes to ebay. its ebays way or no way.

scammers use these rules to WIN


WHO WOULDNT WANT A REFUND OR A RETURN SHIPPING LABEL OR FOR THERE SELLER TO "DO THE RIGHT THING"
WHO WOULDNT MAKE DEMANDS TO GET YOUR MONEY BACK?

ACCORDING TO EBAY .. ITS NOT RIGHT TO WANT YOUR **** BACK OR T0 BE TREATED WITH RESPECT IN ANY WAY..
ITS NOT RIGHT, ACCORDING TO EBAY. TO TELL THE SELLER THAT IF HE OR SHE WONT COMPLY AND DO THE RIGHT HING, YOU WILL USE EBAYS FEEDBACK SYSTEM TO LET OTHERS KNOW THAT HE SHE IS A SCAMMER!\ IRONIC AINT IT.... 

this **** is all orchestrated by a diabolical demon someone in the depths of ebays corporate offices


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

So if I sent a message to scambag saying I demanding so and so without threat of negative it will stay?


----------



## Sparrow (Mar 6, 2014)

Wait... sellers can't leave negative feedback anyway right?

On another note, I don't know how it is with eBay, but with Amazon marketplace you have to follow their seller guidelines and give customer support. I've had two bad experiences (1 with ebay and 1 with Amazon) but stayed calm, followed the seller rules, and gave good customer support (no harsh demands via email) and they have favored my side.

I hope it doesn't sound like I'm defending eBay or Amazon, but to be honest some sellers make poor decisions... this isn't Craigslist.


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

is there any place(or places)like ebay that are more reliable


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Finally we now have air support! 

Investigators use drones to catch scammers, cheating spouses | Fox News


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## haroldbawlz (Oct 14, 2014)

Below are a few confirmed aliases Mr Weiser uses, He has more registered to different addresses in different states including south carolina, Oregon, Michigan and several others. Its a Fact dont bother questioning what im telling you! Its the truth. He is a professional scammer in a league his own. He related to a long time ebay employee who has a major oxycodone habit and who will do anything necessary to get the pills Weiser supplies her. As result she makes it possible for him to do what he does. She deletes and hides all his negative feedback and sides with him in every dispute!. He makes in excess of $450,000 a year just pulling ebay scams. Even those of you who think you got away without loosing need to look closer at your paypal statements! 
Dont ask me how I know this stuff because i will not disclose. I cant do anything more then give you the info. Even doing this can cause me a lifetime of hell. If you guys dont want to take my word for it thats fine, Im only going to do this once. If none of you do anything about it thats fine. Just dont cry about him anymore. 

matandogueros6662014 Oct-08-14 Present
icarrya45 Jun-10-14 Oct-08-14
ialwayscarrya380auto Apr-02-14 Jun-10-14
ialwayscarry380auto Jan-27-14 Apr-02-14
whatalife223 Feb-21-13 Jan-27-14
thisisbs47 Jun-25-10 Feb-21-13
inowhournow Feb-18-10 Jun-25-10
iwillfindandkillu Jan-13-10 Feb-18-10
latextoysinc1111 Aug-25-09 Jan-13-10
latextoysinc69696969 Aug-09-09 Aug-25-09


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

haroldbawlz said:


> Below are a few confirmed aliases Mr Weiser uses, He has more registered to different addresses in different states including south carolina, Oregon, Michigan and several others. Its a Fact dont bother questioning what im telling you! Its the truth. He is a professional scammer in a league his own. He related to a long time ebay employee who has a major oxycodone habit and who will do anything necessary to get the pills Weiser supplies her. As result she makes it possible for him to do what he does. She deletes and hides all his negative feedback and sides with him in every dispute!. He makes in excess of $450,000 a year just pulling ebay scams. Even those of you who think you got away without loosing need to look closer at your paypal statements!
> Dont ask me how I know this stuff because i will not disclose. I cant do anything more then give you the info. Even doing this can cause me a lifetime of hell. If you guys dont want to take my word for it thats fine, Im only going to do this once. If none of you do anything about it thats fine. Just dont cry about him anymore.
> 
> matandogueros6662014 Oct-08-14 Present
> ...


And yet ebay still lets him run loose.
Only a true scammer needs that many.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

THat should be a job for FBI not Ebay. I`m wondering if he pays taxes on that almost half a million dollars scam?yeah, right!


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

good lord... disgust


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

in 2004 I considered him a friend, did a few transactions outside of ebay and had no issues at all. I was young and looking for a new adventure and he suggested I move out to Georgia and do car audio with him and pro audio on my end, my specialty. When I refused to give him money up front to renovate his "guest hous" he dried up really damn quickly.

Two years later he called me asking to buy back an item I'd bought from him previously, I refused, he hung up on me, and that was the last contact I've had..good riddins.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Old Harry Balls sounds like a disgruntled Ebay employee.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

icarrya45 :	Invalid User Id
ialwayscarrya380auto :	Invalid User Id
ialwayscarry380auto :	Invalid User Id
whatalife223 :	Invalid User Id
thisisbs47 :	Invalid User Id
inowhournow :	Invalid User Id
iwillfindandkillu :	Invalid User Id
latextoysinc1111 :	Invalid User Id
latextoysinc69696969 :	Invalid User Id

Tried to add these to my block list.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I for one will be passing this along to another phorum that's had issues with him. Thanks


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Tried to block Andy4879 and it is not valid either

Any updates on what id he may be using now?


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

I wish I found this thread about 6 months ago....before I spent $$$$ on a bricked planet audio 6 channel.....


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^ what does this mean ?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Coppertone said:


> ^^^ what does this mean ?


Posts like that make me pissed as well why the **** bother posting without details?


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Dont use a capital A in andy and try it again.

He has 45 items on Ebay at this date.

Look for a CDA-9887 @ $299 and you will find him.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> Dont use a capital A in andy and try it again.
> 
> He has 45 items on Ebay at this date.
> 
> Look for a CDA-9887 @ $299 and you will find him.


You know what sad?
We all know every single one of these items scammed from another person and there nothing we can do about that.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> Dont use a capital A in andy and try it again.
> 
> He has 45 items on Ebay at this date.
> 
> Look for a CDA-9887 @ $299 and you will find him.


He also has an xtant amp for sale. Before I realized it was him the deal looked sweet. It's a bad bad that's brand new in the box. I was thinking I could fix it, then is aw the seller and selected UNwatch.

I've been reading about this guy for a while. He has to make some serious coin doing his scams. It's surprising that nobody has tracked him down and confronted him in person.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

OK! thanks for the updates :thumbsup:


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

haroldbawlz said:


> Below are a few confirmed aliases Mr Weiser uses, He has more registered to different addresses in different states including south carolina, Oregon, Michigan and several others. Its a Fact dont bother questioning what im telling you! Its the truth. He is a professional scammer in a league his own. He related to a long time ebay employee who has a major oxycodone habit and who will do anything necessary to get the pills Weiser supplies her. As result she makes it possible for him to do what he does. She deletes and hides all his negative feedback and sides with him in every dispute!. He makes in excess of $450,000 a year just pulling ebay scams. Even those of you who think you got away without loosing need to look closer at your paypal statements!
> Dont ask me how I know this stuff because i will not disclose. I cant do anything more then give you the info. Even doing this can cause me a lifetime of hell. If you guys dont want to take my word for it thats fine, Im only going to do this once. If none of you do anything about it thats fine. Just dont cry about him anymore.
> 
> matandogueros6662014 Oct-08-14 Present
> ...


Holy wow...


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

And yet STILL no one has done anything?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

JVD240 said:


> And yet STILL no one has done anything?


maybe, maybe not. It`s not that easy to do something about it short to felony assault.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

That's why he gets away with his crap.
Nobody with any common sense will risk prison over a couple hundred dollars.


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm not talking illegal stuff.

Compile a list. Contact people who have dealt with him. Handle it legally.

I dunno. I've just always been the type to make sure I get my way. Someone tells me no, I call someone else. They say no, I talk to their boss.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Someone should take him to the court, problem is that **** like that is almost impossible to prove unless you sell him something and he scammed you from it before relisting as his item.


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

Victor_inox said:


> Posts like that make me pissed as well why the **** bother posting without details?


I think the message is very clear.... I bought an amp off this ebay guy and it did not work. What do you not understand about it?
Oh and please refrain from the inappropriate language, my kids read on this site too, thank you.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

MB2008LTZ said:


> I think the message is very clear.... I bought an amp off this ebay guy and it did not work. What do you not understand about it?
> Oh and please refrain from the inappropriate language, my kids read on this site too, thank you.


 So you story end on that? you bought dud and didn`t filed dispute and get your money back?


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Trace where haroldbawlz sent his message from. Send him a letter from your lawyer stating he has been called to testify in the case... You get how the rest goes! It is illegal to avoid appearing in court! If he does not show in court he will have a warrant for his arrest. Then he will have to give up all the information. 

How do you think ****** B was caught... it did not happen overnight


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> You know what sad?
> We all know every single one of these items scammed from another person and there nothing we can do about that.


I know, I think the exact same thing too when I look at what he has listed. With each item, I picture a different person going through the BS of getting scammed. Sometimes, you can even do a completed item search for some of his listings and see the completed auction where he got that item from.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

He now has two Ebay auctions that include a firearm in the photos he's using for his ad.
It's the same gun in two different ads. I've linked them below...

RARE New Old School Precision Power PPI Qbass Remote with Cable and Bracket | eBay

Terk XM Satellite Radio Tuner Adapter Kit for Alpine AI Net Stereos Antenna | eBay

So, is this his subtle way of trying to intimidate people who may want to "take it to the next level" regarding his scams? My guess is he's following this thread. 
How can he post photos of firearms on Ebay? That has to be a violation according to EBay's own rules, right?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Correct firearms strictly forbidden. Tell us you reported it.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Am sure if at least 10 ebay members report it (on every single one of his auctions that have weapons) then am pretty sure ebay has no other option that to delete his auctions....at least the ones we reported.

Pretty dumb if you have to buy an weapon and then on top of that show it on your ebay auctions because yours scared your going to get "your own" game pulled on you.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I`m pretty sure weapon pictured is an airsoft, I reported both auctions anyways.


----------



## The ///Man (Oct 6, 2014)

Was bored, saw this, it made me chuckle.

Yet Another Disgruntled CH Visitor - Carolina Hondas


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

The ///Man said:


> Was bored, saw this, it made me chuckle.
> 
> Yet Another Disgruntled CH Visitor - Carolina Hondas


 dude talking about civil case where Andy crimes can be easily qualified for federal prosecution.
IMHO best way would be to get media involved, i doubt any single case alone can be pushed for criminal court. simply not enough evidence.
One ******* scamming people on ebay for 14 years and elsewhere I`m sure and get away with it. To bad there no competition to ebay who might be interested in compromising ebay publicity. 
Or maybe if someone started facebook page: andy scammer to the justice and point every victim in that direction it can grow to something and crook will be prosecuted. but you right until we just sit here complaining to each other- nothing going to change.


----------



## The ///Man (Oct 6, 2014)

Facebook group. Awesome idea.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

The ///Man said:


> Facebook group. Awesome idea.


 I didn`t let this ass scam me so I have nothing to start it with.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Victor_inox said:


> I`m pretty sure weapon pictured is an airsoft, I reported both auctions anyways.


 Looks like 45ACP rounds in the clip.

That is a slick way to advertise firearms on Ebay.Show a picture of what you really intend to sell(45 in this case),list it with something else,then put your phone # directly in the ad.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Strapping in to see where this goes.


----------



## Negolien (May 17, 2010)

Ghetto hi-point why am I not surprised lol.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Negolien said:


> Ghetto hi-point why am I not surprised lol.


You figured that how?


----------



## soundhertz (Apr 26, 2011)

I almost did a big transaction about 2 years ago with this guy. In the end, I scrapped the deal. I sure am glad that I did after reading this thread!
We are talking a couple of grand.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi-Point Firearms: 45 cal Carbine


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Victor_inox said:


> I didn`t let this ass scam me so I have nothing to start it with.


He never scam me either, only tried to do a charge back like 7 years ago but transaction was over 90 days old so no go for him.

I thought he might sent his buddies the last two or three years and mess with my ebay business to leave negative feedback but never did. So he has not done me wrong.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

It would seem to me that there must be some record of all his antics inside Ebay internally. Maybe he has someone covering for him like Hairy Balls said but, addicts can usually be counted on to make a mistake at some point. At the very least there would be a trail of the same person using his or her log-in/password in relation to "cleaning" his account up. 
Someone mentioned getting a call from the guy at some point. I would think that person has info on who and where he is...other than just being located in Cleveland, Ga. I mean he has to print a return label on a box doesn't he? 
And doesn't the IRS still offer rewards for turning in people who skimp on paying taxes? Lord knows that department is long overdue in providing any actual service to the American people. LOL!


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

I actually had some of his items on my watch list a few times....I'm glad I never pulled the trigger on any of them.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

he's got a nuthugger on a fb group Old School and Rare Amplifiers and Equipment Car Audio all did was mention that andy had a bad rep if you google search his name and all of the sudden i have an ulterior motive for saying it.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Mike Mineo have that group too and his buddy Bloom?


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

i think it's bloom's lol


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Figures


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

So Bloom defended this ****?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

no wasn't bloom some other joker who thinks because he had good experiences with andy andy's just fine guys name is joe soliwoda jr.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

join the fun


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Horsemanwill said:


> no wasn't bloom some other joker who thinks because he had good experiences with andy andy's just fine guys name is joe soliwoda jr.


Sometimes early Sunday morning, I have a soliwoda to but it ain't a Jr. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (May 16, 2008)

Horsemanwill said:


> he's got a nuthugger on a fb group Old School and Rare Amplifiers and Equipment Car Audio all did was mention that andy had a bad rep if you google search his name and all of the sudden i have an ulterior motive for saying it.


Same thing happened to me when I posted about a Clarion deck that was being sold.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

It seems he is a moderator on this forum:


http://http://www.justonjuice.com/forum/justonjuice-forum-group1/general-juicing-forum1/going-to-start-juicing-some-questions-thread218/


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

I emailed him thru ebay to see if he was the same andy from this thread. He said he was., but what you guys are saying is not true.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Best advice I can give is to get away from Fleabay as soon as you can. My activity has slowed to near nothing on that site. I still waste time scanning it for cool, rare stuff but, try not to do a lot of selling. Fee's are too high and scammers are overrunning it with the help of the site's own administration. 
Not surprising to hear this guy has showed up in the Facebook Groups too. More fertile ground I suppose. Just beware of everybody and everything I guess!


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Just a heads up.He changed his buyer name to 

matandogueros6662014


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Just added to my blocked list.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> Just a heads up.He changed his buyer name to
> 
> matandogueros6662014



English translation "KillingWhiteMen6662014" what a racist piece of ****, can't believe he has the balls to use such a user name like that...I've seen the other ones he has used and same ****. I guess is better to make it public/known than hide it like most, lol.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

TrickyRicky said:


> English translation "KillingWhiteMen6662014" what a racist piece of ****, can't believe he has the balls to use such a user name like that...I've seen the other ones he has used and same ****. I guess is better to make it public/known than hide it like most, lol.


You'd think that alone would finally get him kicked from ebay.
I would punt a DIYMA member in a heartbeat if they used a name like that.
I've already kicked some of his minions that were his eyes and ears here.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

I can't believe he is still able to sell on Ebay. I can't believe Ebay hasn't been able to connect his different accounts he is associated with. 

He reached out to me about a year ago and offered to buy something outside of Ebay and it was due to this thread that I declined his offer. He got upset when I informed him of the reason why I would not sell to him.

For 15 years, I sold 20+ items a month on Ebay, mainly home and car audio, and have been a victim of dishonest buyers. I quit selling on Ebay last April and I can say I'm so much happier now. I now only sell on Craigslist and a couple of websites where I can have more one on one contact with my buyers. It does take a few more days or a week or two longer to sell my items, but I rarely have an issue and if I do it is easily resolved. The days of dealing with douchebags and having them be able to scam the system are over. It seemed like once a month I was having to deal with a frivolous claim. I 'm happy to say that I've not had one Paypal claim over the past 9 months since quitting Ebay.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

People suck! End of story. all of us at some point or professionally.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Victor_inox said:


> People suck! End of story. all of us at some point or professionally.


I agree and I am included.


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

JPOSEY said:


> I can't believe he is still able to sell on Ebay. I can't believe Ebay hasn't been able to connect his different accounts he is associated with.
> 
> He reached out to me about a year ago and offered to buy something outside of Ebay and it was due to this thread that I declined his offer. He got upset when I informed him of the reason why I would not sell to him.
> 
> For 15 years, I sold 20+ items a month on Ebay, mainly home and car audio, and have been a victim of dishonest buyers. I quit selling on Ebay last April and I can say I'm so much happier now. I now only sell on Craigslist and a couple of websites where I can have more one on one contact with my buyers. It does take a few more days or a week or two longer to sell my items, but I rarely have an issue and if I do it is easily resolved. The days of dealing with douchebags and having them be able to scam the system are over. It seemed like once a month I was having to deal with a frivolous claim. I 'm happy to say that I've not had one Paypal claim over the past 9 months since quitting Ebay.


Sometimes, when I am looking for something, I will look on Craigslist. While have bought stuff from there, I usually don't have the luck of finding what I am looking for like I do on ebay. BTW, I live in Dallas too, so maybe our paths will meet one day.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Not to defend him, I doubt matagueros will be a legal way to determine his intentions.


Guero does not mean white man, it means blonde or a person with blonde hair.

Güero - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Alrojoca said:


> Not to defend him, I doubt matagueros will be a legal way to determine his intentions.
> 
> 
> Guero does not mean white man, it means blonde or a person with blonde hair.
> ...


Depends on how it's used. Put "pinche" in front of it and it's meaning is VERY different.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Who knows it could be an expression from very low class getto people. ( "Pinche Guero")

To me ****** would be a more direct generalized and more educated term to take it more personal.

And from the link. Maybe Andy is a Mexican metal band fan.
Guerolito, 2005 remix album by Beck, featuring all of the songs from Guero except for the hidden track, "Send a Message to Her"
Guero, garage rock band from Houston, Texas
Matando Gueros, 1993 album from the Mexican metal-band Brujeria


----------



## Fernando (Dec 29, 2014)

andy4879 new ebay account is crossthesticks, stay away from these guy, he is the worse...p..of s...


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Fernando said:


> andy4879 new ebay account is crossthesticks, stay away from these guy, he is the worse...p..of s...


Maybe we can an updated, current list of all his aliases to better warn potential buyers?


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah he is a regular piece of **** scammer!!


----------



## Fernando (Dec 29, 2014)

Andy4879 aka crossthestick current address ; 167 sandra ln. cleveland.Ga. Guys stay away.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

He has great feedback, how does he manage to do that with all the scamming going on?


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

fcarpio said:


> He has great feedback, how does he manage to do that with all the scamming going on?


He supposedly has a family member who works for ebay corp. That may just be a rumor though. 

I never got ripped by him thanks to threads like this. I do remember looking at several of his ads and liking what he was selling. It very easily could have been me. Regardless, I stopped buying used gear on ebay. Problem solved. If I buy something used I try to buy it local so I can at least test it first. This isn't really feasible for collectors, but I don't collect.


----------



## Fernando (Dec 29, 2014)

andy4879 aka crossthesticks (up to last nite at 11:00 pm texas time open a new account
the new user name ennead15. be very careful with these guy....


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

Fernando said:


> andy4879 aka crossthesticks (up to last nite at 11:00 pm texas time open a new account
> the new user name ennead15. be very careful with these guy....


Enough people have caught on to his ******** by word of mouth. It has to really be messing with his scam by now.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HardCoreDore said:


> Enough people have caught on to his ******** by word of mouth. It has to really be messing with his scam by now.


is that his buyer account i assume? If so one more blocked user in my ebay list.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HardCoreDore said:


> He supposedly has a family member who works for ebay corp. That may just be a rumor though.
> 
> I never got ripped by him thanks to threads like this. I do remember looking at several of his ads and liking what he was selling. It very easily could have been me. Regardless, I stopped buying used gear on ebay. Problem solved. If I buy something used I try to buy it local so I can at least test it first. This isn't really feasible for collectors, but I don't collect.


as seller he is perfect, he deliver stolen good just fine. It`s buying where his scams shine.


----------



## Fernando (Dec 29, 2014)

yes. it is his new account, he was using the crossthesticks up to last nite,i have to cancel
7 of his bids in some of my items, check his new username ennead15 (id history) he owns
14 different user names. I call ebay already,i told them i will open a case with the district
attorney office against them(ebay) because they allow him to do all these ****.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Fernando said:


> yes. it is his new account, he was using the crossthesticks up to last nite,i have to cancel
> 7 of his bids in some of my items, check his new username ennead15 (id history) he owns
> 14 different user names. I call ebay already,i told them i will open a case with the district
> attorney office against them(ebay) because they allow him to do all these ****.


 Government don`t give a **** about this POS scamming people. If he scammed major corporation then sure they will prosecute.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

ennead15 Dec-10-15 Present
crossthesticks Jul-02-15 Dec-10-15
corssthesticks May-05-15 Jul-02-15
brujeria777 Jan-21-15 May-05-15
matandogueros6662014 Oct-08-14 Jan-21-15
icarrya45 Jun-10-14 Oct-08-14
ialwayscarrya380auto Apr-02-14 Jun-10-14
ialwayscarry380auto Jan-27-14 Apr-02-14
whatalife223 Feb-21-13 Jan-27-14
thisisbs47 Jun-25-10 Feb-21-13
inowhournow Feb-18-10 Jun-25-10
iwillfindandkillu Jan-13-10 Feb-18-10
latextoysinc1111 Aug-25-09 Jan-13-10
latextoysinc69696969 Aug-09-09 Aug-25-09


----------



## Fernando (Dec 29, 2014)

you are 100% right....


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Does he still include guns in the photos of his gear? That was hilarious.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

PPI_GUY said:


> Does he still include guns in the photos of his gear? That was hilarious.


I guess that was to intimidate people... but I believe it was airsoft not a real deal.:laugh::laugh:
he has 66 stolen items listed right now. Knowing that every single of them was scammed from someone is mind blowing.http://www.ebay.com/sch/andy4879/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> ennead15Dec-10-15Present
> crossthesticksJul-02-15Dec-10-15
> corssthesticksMay-05-15Jul-02-15
> brujeria777Jan-21-15May-05-15
> ...





PPI_GUY said:


> Does he still include guns in the photos of his gear? That was hilarious.


The user names like IAlwaysCarry.380 blah blah blah are the funniest to me. 


Victor_inox said:


> he does, I guess to intimidate people... but I believe it was airsoft not a real deal.


I don't think I ever saw any of them, but I'd hate to mess with most old school car audio people I know. Them fools "strapped like mufucka". I'm sure he's had many death threats by now.


----------



## Brettilly (Jan 28, 2014)

So just found this thread and am looking for some input. Andy just paid for 3 of my amps from the classifieds section and then I stumbled upon this review. Is it bad selling morals if I refund his money based on a character judgement? Or is there any other way of protecting myself throughout the transaction if I proceed with it? I see that he still has great ebay feedback somehow and he did send his payment right away. He went by the name tompeterson here on diyma. Thanks


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Refund,unless you want to be scammed.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

Brettilly said:


> So just found this thread and am looking for some input. Andy just paid for 3 of my amps from the classifieds section and then I stumbled upon this review. Is it bad selling morals if I refund his money based on a character judgement? Or is there any other way of protecting myself throughout the transaction if I proceed with it? I see that he still has great ebay feedback somehow and he did send his payment right away. He went by the name tompeterson here on diyma. Thanks


If you know for sure that it's him, (He'll likely deny that he is THAT ANDY) I wouldn't send him anything and refund his money. You don't have to tell him why. He knows why... 

Part of his scam sometimes involves swapping out blown boards with the working boards in your equipment. He then sends your heats sinks back with bad guts. 

Avoid him like the plague.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> Refund,unless you want to be scammed.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


Do you know him by that username here at DIYMA? Just curious.


Also to Brett: 

How long have you been a member here. It doesn't look like it's been more than a couple of weeks. I always thought you had to be a member for a certain trial period, before you can sell anything here. Not trying to break balls, just saying...


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Username easily manipulated. His address or name on pp account not so much.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

Lol! I did a search for his username and it said he was reading this thread right now. **** you Andy! Your scam is just not working anymore is it?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^^. Lol.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HardCoreDore said:


> Lol! I did a search for his username and it said he was reading this thread right now. **** you Andy! Your scam is just not working anymore is it?


what username that is?


----------



## Brettilly (Jan 28, 2014)

I've been a member on diyma for almost two years. And I pay for a platinum membership.


----------



## Brettilly (Jan 28, 2014)

Tompeterson


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

Brettilly said:


> I've been a member on diyma for almost two years. And I pay for a platinum membership.


My bad. I just assumed b/c you don't post much and the posts I did see where very recent. 

How do you know it's him? Did the money come via PayPal? 



Victor_inox said:


> what username that is?


Like he said: Tompeterson


----------



## Brettilly (Jan 28, 2014)

HardCoreDore said:


> My bad. I just assumed b/c you don't post much and the posts I did see where very recent.
> 
> How do you know it's him? Did the money come via PayPal?
> 
> Yes it was a PayPal transaction. His emails say Andy Weiser.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HardCoreDore said:


> My bad. I just assumed b/c you don't post much and the posts I did see where very recent.
> 
> How do you know it's him? Did the money come via PayPal?
> 
> ...


exactly! screenshot from Paypal transaction would eliminate all doubts.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

Brettilly said:


> HardCoreDore said:
> 
> 
> > My bad. I just assumed b/c you don't post much and the posts I did see where very recent.
> ...


----------



## Brettilly (Jan 28, 2014)

I won't do a PayPal screenshot but I did just send him an email.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

Brettilly said:


> I won't do a PayPal screenshot but I did just send him an email.


It's DEFINITELY him. Like I said before... He knows exactly why your not doing business with him.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

BUSTED! report his sorry ass to moderators to ban his IP indefinitely.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> BUSTED! report his sorry ass to moderators to ban his IP indefinitely.


I was just trying to figure out how to do that. I use Tapatalk to access the forum most of the time. It doesn't have a link to flag someone for the mods. 

Please flag him Victor so no one else gets stuck in his intricate web of lies... LOL!

I don't think banning his IP will be enough though. It's too easy to either manually change your IP address, or to scam people from the local Starbucks... Both of which, I'm sure his slippery ass has done before...


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Tompeterson, you looking at this thread right now.
Anything you want to say about it?


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> Tompeterson, you looking at this thread right now.
> Anything you want to say about it?


Yeah, I noticed that too. He's been radio silent so far... just watching us trash him. I bet he's refreshing his browser like a mad man


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HardCoreDore said:


> Yeah, I noticed that too. He's been radio silent so far... just watching us trash him. I bet he's refreshing his browser like a mad man


everyone has right to defend himself.
BTW impersonating someone else on internet is federal felony.
not many people knows that but it`s true.


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

Popcorn is in the microwave....


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Maybe ask for a postal money order, I can't believe there is so much energy and time involved just screw people out of change in some cases by the time parts are swaped.


Reminds me of the TV show American Greed, maybe they should be contacted but I guess their minimum may be half to 1 million dollars, and it may not be quite there yet. 

At some point once it reaches a point, the proper authorities who care will have to get involved, just need to get a group together with testimonials to stop it or send someone to jail for a few months.

Emails may be ignored but a phone call to the proper rep at eBay or Paypal by many different victims at some point may lead to a deeper investigation, it may be change but once added all up it should get attention, maybe get the state involved, or may may merit the Fed at some point. My guess is If no one does anything other than posting here, it will just continue.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> BUSTED! report his sorry ass to moderators to ban his IP indefinitely.


None of the mods will care enough to do anything about it, it took a whole lot of wheel squeaking and **** talking to get them to do something about DAT.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

hurrication said:


> None of the mods will care enough to do anything about it, it took a whole lot of wheel squeaking and **** talking to get them to do something about DAT.


Perhaps it changed under new management.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

Alrojoca said:


> Maybe ask for a postal money order, I can't believe there is so much energy and time involved just screw people out of change in some cases by the time parts are swaped.
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the TV show American Greed, maybe they should be contacted but I guess their minimum may be half to 1 million dollars, and it may not be quite there yet.
> ...


His scam doesn't just include board swaps though. His ebay account ANDY4879, is his "seller account", he buys with many other usernames. With his buy usernames he will claim the item was broken or not as described and threaten to file a claim with PayPal. PayPal unfortunately tends to side with the buyers rather than sellers, so he either gets you item for free or at a greatly reduced price. Then he turns around and sells it with his pristine feedback sellers account (sometimes swapping the board or some components out first). 

He has been doing this **** for years. He always comes out of it clean somehow, which has led to the rumors that he has someone on the inside at eBay. 

I'd love to see him arrested, too. I would think it would have already happened though...


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

If tompeterson IS the scammer, then here is a link to his diyma public profile--

Car Audio | DiyMobileAudio.com | Car Stereo Forum - View Profile: tompeterson

His 2 posts don;t really make any sense, and as of 10 minutes ago he was looking at this thread--

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/232738-fs-brax-nox4b-nox4b-dsp.html


which would def be a spendy scam if that is all he does.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

seafish said:


> If tompeterson IS the scammer, then here is a link to his diyma public profile--
> 
> Car Audio | DiyMobileAudio.com | Car Stereo Forum - View Profile: tompeterson
> 
> ...


Mr Dave has been warned.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

hurrication said:


> None of the mods will care enough to do anything about it, it took a whole lot of wheel squeaking and **** talking to get them to do something about DAT.


This is a stupid comment and one that has no basis in fact.
You could've pm'd me since you already have had my ear but you chose to come at the mod team this way instead.
I'll look into this now that I'm aware of this new info.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> This is a stupid comment and one that has no basis in fact.
> You could've pm'd me since you already have had my ear but you chose to come at the mod team this way instead.
> I'll look into this now that I'm aware of this new info.
> 
> ...


Is there a way to ban his IP Brett?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

HardCoreDore said:


> Is there a way to ban his IP Brett?


I just did.
During my research I found that for someone that has posted only 3 times in 6 months he had 30 pms going which is very very interesting.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I just did.
> During my research I found that for someone that has posted only 3 times in 6 months he had 30 pms going which is very very interesting.
> 
> 
> ...


kinda interesting, but theres plenty of people here who couldnt give a rats ass about posting and just want to find deals on stuff.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I just did.
> During my research I found that for someone that has posted only 3 times in 6 months he had 30 pms going which is very very interesting.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx 4 doing that Bret


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

HardCoreDore said:


> Lol! I did a search for his username and it said he was reading this thread right now. **** you Andy! Your scam is just not working anymore is it?


2nd that, u sorry piece of ****!


----------



## Soundaddict (Feb 20, 2014)

Was thinking how terrible it would be if someone bought something from him and left him some bad feedback on his squeaky clean seller account. I hope that doesnt happen!!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Soundaddict said:


> Was thinking how terrible it would be if someone bought something from him and left him some bad feedback on his squeaky clean seller account. I hope that doesnt happen!!


Ebay employee can easily manipulate user feedback, power sellers got their bad/neutral feedback removed automatically.


----------



## BassnTruck (May 27, 2010)

Victor_inox said:


> Ebay employee can easily manipulate user feedback, power sellers got their bad/neutral feedback removed automatically.


Just play him with his own game.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> Ebay employee can easily manipulate user feedback, power sellers got their bad/neutral feedback removed automatically.


really? the company i worked for was doing has almost 100 thousand feedback ratings and they couldnt get anything changed unless the buyer did it themselves


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes really,you have to be power seller with above average rating.
It's in their feedback reduction policy.if too many buyers got unhappy. Then feedback sticks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> Yes really,you have to be power seller with above average rating.
> It's in their feedback reduction policy.if too many buyers got unhappy. Then feedback sticks.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


The rumors I've heard are that his sister works for eBay's claims department. That could be ******** though. What I think we should do is have everyone that posts in this thread change their avatar to something akin to this:








(One of my Christmas presents) That way we can give him a little taste of his own medicine


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

It would be my fav 92fs inox if it were made in italy.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> It would be my fav 92fs inox if it were made in italy.


There's not any real difference between the Italian and US models, only perceived ones... I agree though. I too wish it were an Italian model. Beggars can't be choosers though. Santa Claus did his best...


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Regardless,great gun! Now go kill some paper

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> Regardless,great gun! Now go kill some paper
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


I haven't had a chance to get to the range with this one yet. My range-buddy just had a kidney transplant and is in the hospital with complications. I'll probably end up going by myself next week, as it'll be a while until he is able to go.


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> It would be my fav 92fs inox if it were made in italy.


Nice looking handgun but a little too small for me..


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

uh oh..

Pioneer ODR RS D7RII Copper Chasis Audiophile Fiber Optic CD with RD 7x Filter | eBay


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

gstokes said:


> Nice looking handgun but a little too small for me..


Do you mean the caliber is not large enough, or that you prefer a larger pistol? If it's the latter you must have gorilla hands. The 92FS is a full-size pistol. If the former, yes the 9mm is inferior to larger calibers in terms of sheer stopping power. However, I like to shoot my guns often, and 9mm can be purchased at very reasonable prices. 


SkizeR said:


> uh oh..
> 
> Pioneer ODR RS D7RII Copper Chasis Audiophile Fiber Optic CD with RD 7x Filter | eBay


This ****er just has no shame...


----------



## Pyromaniac4food (Oct 3, 2015)

Somebody burn this guy


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

He lives in Cleveland Georgia, that's a really small town and he shouldn't be too hard to find, then find a tree to hang him from, I'm up for a road trip 

https://www.google.com/maps/place/C...2!3m1!1s0x885f45f59180b45d:0xc3956117daf6c016

If you look at the ad on ebay he offers free shipping WORLD WIDE, that right there is enough to scare me off, shipping can get real expensive depending on the destination and to offer free shipping world wide is really putting yourself out there, he don't mind because he will just do a charge back and **** another customer..

Georgia, Georgggggggggggggggggggggia, i got Georgia on my mind


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

HardCoreDore said:


> Do you mean the caliber is not large enough, ..


Yes, I have a fetish for really big permanent wound cavities


----------



## 1963SS (Nov 10, 2015)

> Yes, I have a fetish for really big permanent wound cavities


I may be new on this forum but I'm already figuring out my favorite guys. You made the list. This weapon made me put away my Colt 1911 Gold Match and my Wilson Combat Commander.


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

skeletonized trigger and hammer, silver on black, serrated slide, 7 + 1, very nice..

My Tisas 1911A2 has 8 + 1 extended magazine, straight shooter..

Glock 41 Gen 4, 5.3" barrel, 13 + 1 and 2 spare mags so 40 rounds of .45 Auto should get the party started..
I see people put extended slide release and extended mag release and change this and change that and to be honest the gun don't need a thing, it's perfect just the way it is, they put that extended mag release on and end up dropping the magazine in the middle of a shootout, some peoples kids i swear 
The ONLY thing i don't like is the finger grooves in the grip below the trigger guard, they have to go away because they don't fit my hand, then it will feel more like my 1911..
They make a laser which replaces the guide rod and is totally concealed until you turn it on, very cool and i just may have to get one..


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I still take that 17 rounds magazine over 8 rounds. 45









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

gstokes said:


> skeletonized trigger and hammer, silver on black, serrated slide, 7 + 1, very nice..
> 
> My Tisas 1911A2 has 8 + 1 extended magazine, straight shooter..
> 
> ...


I like the checkered grip and finger grooves on my Gen 4. I've heard you can swap out a Gen 3 frame for an easy fix. I personally have never had a problem with the magazine release either, so we agree there. 










To hell with the laser guide rod! I prefer good old fashioned Tridium. 










Victor_inox said:


> I still take that 17 rounds magazine over 8 rounds. 45
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed Victor. They'll be changing magazines much more often than I will.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

1963SS said:


> I may be new on this forum but I'm already figuring out my favorite guys. You made the list. This weapon made me put away my Colt 1911 Gold Match and my Wilson Combat Commander.


Oh yeah, nice piece. Kimber makes some damn fine guns.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HardCoreDore said:


> Oh yeah, nice piece. Kimber makes some damn fine guns.


Hell yeah.
Im partial to SS guns.
do like though how tough glock finish is. My 4gen got used a lot, not a single scratch.


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

Let's see how many guys are in the SE and go pay Andy a visit, he's centered between Chattanooga, Atlanta and Greenville and I'd be willing to come down there and join a welcome party for Andy, I'll buy a plane ticket right now and rent a car, let's do this..


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> Hell yeah.
> Im partial to SS guns.
> do like though how tough glock finish is. My 4gen got used a lot, not a single scratch.


The company that invented Cerakote is right here in the Portland area, i really like the two-tone when it's tastefully done..


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

gstokes said:


> Let's see how many guys are in the SE and go pay Andy a visit, he's centered between Chattanooga, Atlanta and Greenville and I'd be willing to come down there and join a welcome party for Andy, I'll buy a plane ticket right now and rent a car, let's do this..


 It`s open forum dude, don`t post what you`ll do to that POS, I`m sure it would classify as felony.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

gstokes said:


> The company that invented Cerakote is right here in the Portland area, i really like the two-tone when it's tastefully done..


ceracote can get fancy


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

gstokes said:


> The company that invented Cerakote is right here in the Portland area, i really like the two-tone when it's tastefully done..


Mine's not Cerakote it's Nickel-Boron. It's actually a stock Glock finish. They send the naked slides here to the states from Austria. Some outside company applies the NiB to the slides, and then Glock reassembles them.

Sorry forgot to add a pic


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> It`s open forum dude, don`t post what you`ll do to that POS, I`m sure it would classify as felony.


I said we should round up some guys in the SE for a welcome party and go pay him a visit, where exactly did i say something that could classify as a felony ?

all good


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

gstokes said:


> I said we should round up some guys in the SE for a welcome party and go pay him a visit, where exactly did i say something that could classify as a felony ?
> 
> all good


I'm in Nashville. Not too far away...


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

gstokes said:


> I said we should round up some guys in the SE for a welcome party and go pay him a visit, where exactly did i say something that could classify as a felony ?
> 
> all good


You edited that post quickly- good job!
That party will end with one, somehow I`m sure about that:laugh::laugh:


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

omg, that is badass !!



Victor_inox said:


> ceracote can get fancy


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

gstokes said:


> omg, that is badass !!


Black ops scheme. bad ass indeed, not mine. Stole picture off the net.


----------



## sensarmy (May 25, 2014)

Been looking for one of these for a while... What do you know, it "belongs" to our good ol' friend Andy 

RARE Old School Phoenix Gold Son of Frank Amp&apos;N Stein w Crate Body Bag Recapped | eBay


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

sensarmy said:


> Been looking for one of these for a while... What do you know, it "belongs" to our good ol' friend Andy
> 
> RARE Old School Phoenix Gold Son of Frank Amp&apos;N Stein w Crate Body Bag Recapped | eBay


 Buy it , you can later claim you received a brick and get to that POS with his own medicine.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

sensarmy said:


> Been looking for one of these for a while... What do you know, it "belongs" to our good ol' friend Andy
> 
> RARE Old School Phoenix Gold Son of Frank Amp&apos;N Stein w Crate Body Bag Recapped | eBay





Victor_inox said:


> Buy it , you can later claim you received a brick and get to that POS with his own medicine.


I wouldn't. Somehow this f*cker always manages to come out on top. You'd most likely get an empty box or a box with a brick and a couple of whiskey bottles in it.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HardCoreDore said:


> I wouldn't. Somehow this f*cker always manages to come out on top. You'd most likely get an empty box or a box with a brick and a couple of whiskey bottles in it.


 Ohhh he send out what he stole from others. Buyer always protected by ebay/paypal/credit card.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> Ohhh he send out what he stole from others. Buyer always protected by ebay/paypal/credit card.


I agree, but the two most likely scenarios are as follows: 

A. (As above) He sends out an empty box and then claims that the item was shipped once the PayPal claim is filed. 

B. He does send the amp but it's after he's swapped out the working guts with blown guts from another amplifier. Again, once disputed he will claim that the amp worked perfectly when it left his care. 

You as the buyer do have a lot more protection against this kind of nonsense, however who needs the hassle? I personally don't feel like loaning this douche-nozzle a few hundred dollars for a couple of weeks. Especially since we all KNOW... beyond a shadow of a doubt... that something shady will happen. Count on it.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Several years now and eBay hasn't taken care of this? I have some stuff up on eBay and this worries me. Reminds me of why I stopped using it.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

HardCoreDore said:


> I agree, but the two most likely scenarios are as follows:
> 
> A. (As above) He sends out an empty box and then claims that the item was shipped once the PayPal claim is filed.
> 
> ...


 Because of such gutless approach this POS is still doing what he`s doing.
Nobody want`s a hastle. He has ZERO chance winning this over buyer.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Victor_inox said:


> ceracote can get fancy


This is sexy, but there is nothing like a classic.










Not my picture, but mine shoots very nice.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Victor_inox said:


> Because of such gutless approach this POS is still doing what he`s doing.
> Nobody want`s a hastle. He has ZERO chance winning this over buyer.


Look if you guys are waiting for Ebay to do something about him you're going to be waiting a very long time.
I had him pinned to the wall after he tried to beat me out of some spacers I sold him.
I called Ebay directly and fought all day on the phone and finally managed to get one of the reps to take the time and see that he was trying to scam me and decided the case in my favor and removed the hold on my PayPal money.
Not 4 hours later after shoving it down his throat that I won this ****face from hell got Ebay to refund him anyway; meaning Ebay took the money out of their wallet and paid him.
Now how da **** are you going to beat someone that can get Ebay to pay him when he gets pissed off? 

You can't.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Look if you guys are waiting for Ebay to do something about him you're going to be waiting a very long time.
> I had him pinned to the wall after he tried to beat me out of some spacers I sold him.
> I called Ebay directly and fought all day on the phone and finally managed to get one of the reps to take the time and see that he was trying to scam me and decided the case in my favor and removed the hold on my PayPal money.
> Not 4 hours later after shoving it down his throat that I won this ****face from hell got Ebay to refund him anyway; meaning Ebay took the money out of their wallet and paid him.
> ...


My point exactly. It's not worth the time or the effort.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Look if you guys are waiting for Ebay to do something about him you're going to be waiting a very long time.
> I had him pinned to the wall after he tried to beat me out of some spacers I sold him.
> I called Ebay directly and fought all day on the phone and finally managed to get one of the reps to take the time and see that he was trying to scam me and decided the case in my favor and removed the hold on my PayPal money.
> Not 4 hours later after shoving it down his throat that I won this ****face from hell got Ebay to refund him anyway; meaning Ebay took the money out of their wallet and paid him.
> ...


Question,how do you know ebay gave him money?


HardCoreDore said:


> My point exactly. It's not worth the time or the effort.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Is his real name Andy Weiser? I remember this name from before so I declined to sell him my ODR processor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Victor_inox said:


> Question,how do you know ebay gave him money?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


I received a notification from Ebay documenting this.
They always send a notification for every step and decision during a dispute.
Also I received messages from the aids turkey that started it.
He couldn't wait to gloat about it.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Elektra said:


> Is his real name Andy Weiser? I remember this name from before so I declined to sell him my ODR processor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I think so but it has been awhile.
There are other threads on DIYMA that address this guy's thievery and I think his name is posted there if not in this one.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Elektra said:


> Is his real name Andy Weiser? I remember this name from before so I declined to sell him my ODR processor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good call on your part.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Sounds like it - I dealt with him long time ago with some Zapco studio 500 amps and there was something not right - he was so pushy so I googled him and read all the comments and declined to deal with him again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I received a notification from Ebay documenting this.
> They always send a notification for every step and decision during a dispute.
> Also I received messages from the aids turkey that started it.
> He couldn't wait to gloat about it.


 point is you've got your money back.As always.


----------



## Emi90 (Aug 21, 2015)

ryan s said:


> What's his current buying account(s)? We DIYMA'ers could keep a running list since you _know _this forum will be the first Google hit
> 
> Anyone know if he uses a name on Paypal other than Andy Weiser?




wow he want a some items what i have , he is a fkn scammer, thanks guys


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I recently purchased a plexi glass from him and he shipped it fast and safely. No issues there, so purchasing is okay...selling is another story (no comment as I haven't sold anything to him).


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

TrickyRicky said:


> I recently purchased a plexi glass from him and he shipped it fast and safely. No issues there, so purchasing is okay...selling is another story (no comment as I haven't sold anything to him).


Yeah, but it's probably 50/50. If you're buying an amp you may end up getting an amp with switched-out internals, or a really poor repair job. I would avoid him all-together imho.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

HardCoreDore said:


> Yeah, but it's probably 50/50. If you're buying an amp you may end up getting an amp with switched-out internals, or a really poor repair job. I would avoid him all-together imho.


I won't hesitate to purchase non-electrical items from him such as Plexiglass, heat sinks, connectors/terminal blocks (even though he is asking crazy prices for those as well) but will stay away from amplifiers/head units/processors.


----------



## eldondo (Jul 1, 2014)

Ricky why would u even want to put money in that scumbags pocket???


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

I would definitely not give any of my money to this turd.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

I've done business with him. Never paid him, but done trades for things like Ricky said. 

Here's my thoughts...he's a car audio dealer. Not a shop but he makes a living selling mostly high end old school car audio. To make a living at that you have to hustle a little. Do I think it's ok if he did what he's accused of doing? Hell no.

But in my dealings with him I've realized that he won't screw someone that has gotten to know him. I don't prejudge. I'm not gonna oust him based on what I read about him on a forum. If he screws me or any of my friends my opinion will change. I also understand that when you do as many deals as he does there will be some unsatisfied customers. I've had some and I consider myself to be upstanding and honest.

I'm not suggesting that anyone just go out and buy his $5000 amp. Honestly, im not spending that much with a stranger unless I know more about them, Andy or anyone else.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

vwdave said:


> I've done business with him. Never paid him, but done trades for things like Ricky said.
> 
> Here's my thoughts...he's a car audio dealer. Not a shop but he makes a living selling mostly high end old school car audio. To make a living at that you have to hustle a little. Do I think it's ok if he did what he's accused of doing? Hell no.
> 
> ...


If I carelessly burn my hand on the stove while cooking & end up spending the rest of the night in the emergency department, do you need to burn your hand too to learn to be careful? Most likely not, you will hopefull learn from my frustrations and be more careful than I was. 

These threads serve a few purposes. One of course, is to vent frustrations with his goofy ass. Another is to compare notes, but IMHO the main reason threads like this one exist is to say: 

"GODDAMMIT!!! I BURNT MY ****ING HAND ON THAT STOVE. IT'S REALLY, REALLY HOT!!!" 

So if you want to give that piece of **** money by all means go ahead, but don't come back here crying when you get burnt.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

eldondo said:


> Ricky why would u even want to put money in that scumbags pocket???


He was the only source that I knew that had a nice looking Phoenix Gold plexi glass with circuit board layout silkscreen. So I had no other choice...


----------



## eldondo (Jul 1, 2014)

it comes down to what kinda person we are,most people dont like to see a lying scumbag cheat people and some people dont care as long as theyre getting theirs


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Here is another one of his listings…wonder if it has any parts inside?? LOL

RARE Clarion HX D2 Sq Deck Japanese Version of The DRZ9255 Burr Brown 8 Volts | eBay


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Problem as I see it--

EVERYONE wants something for nothing…

There is always SOMEONE trying to sell nothing for something!!!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

eldondo said:


> it comes down to what kinda person we are,most people dont like to see a lying scumbag cheat people and some people dont care as long as theyre getting theirs


 You got it backwards, most people don`t care as long as they getting theirs.


----------



## sensarmy (May 25, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> You got it backwards, most people don`t care as long as they getting theirs.


Sad but true


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Man, this Andy guy must be a real piece of ****, because this thread has been on diyma for along time, and its constantly getting bumped with comments.


----------



## pinky (Jan 27, 2016)

Now I am confused
Have read this thread with interest
How come he has 100% feedback when he is obviously a 24carat **** (I make no concessions at all for my assessment of him)


----------



## eldondo (Jul 1, 2014)

thats the 64,000 dollar question,nobody knows the answer to


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

eldondo said:


> thats the 64,000 dollar question,nobody knows the answer to


 incorrect, answer is easy he use multiple accounts to buy stuff and one to sell it from. Ebay protects power sellers feedback, negatives if any got removed by ebay.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Power Seller.
He's even bragged about how much he makes ebay.
Which means ebay is as culpable as he is for everyone that's been f'd by him.
Think about that for a bit.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Ebay siding with buyer in 99.99% of the cases. 0.001% is risk he is taking when claiming that item he bought were not as described and ebay refund him.
Then he resell stolen item under Andy4879 and got his feedback.
he never sell it to the person he stole it from. THere is alway possibility that cheated buyer will drive to his house and burn it to the ground. or beat the **** out of him, therefore his guns pictured in his listings (it`s silly but apparently it works.) I`m surprised cheated sellers didn`t get into group on FB documented his wrongdoing and filed a suit in federal court. It`s a mail fraud at very least. 
Ebay fault in their policy but it`s understandable- they have to protect the buyer or people will stop buying **** on ebay. their decision to eliminate negative feedback to buyers is where I have problem with their policy.


----------



## eldondo (Jul 1, 2014)

it might be awhile but he will screw the wrong person whos not intimidated one bit by his i got a 380 routine and they will take care of him but depending on what they do he will be right back at it


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Amen!


----------



## sensarmy (May 25, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> Ebay siding with buyer in 99.99% of the cases. 0.001% is risk he is taking when claiming that item he bought were not as described and ebay refund him.
> Then he resell stolen item under Andy4879 and got his feedback.
> he never sell it to the person he stole it from. THere is alway possibility that cheated buyer will drive to his house and burn it to the ground. or beat the **** out of him, therefore his guns pictured in his listings (it`s silly but apparently it works.) I`m surprised cheated sellers didn`t get into group on FB documented his wrongdoing and filed a suit in federal court. It`s a mail fraud at very least.
> Ebay fault in their policy but it`s understandable- they have to protect the buyer or people will stop buying **** on ebay. their decision to eliminate negative feedback to buyers is where I have problem with their policy.


I'm surprised no one has bought a cheap item of his and then left negative feedback out of spite.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

sensarmy said:


> I'm surprised no one has bought a cheap item of his and then left negative feedback out of spite.


 pointless as it will be removed by ebay anyway. There is not a way to get back to this POS short of paying him visit.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Remember guys, he's not just buying and flipping on Fleabay. He's trolling message boards and Facebook Groups as well. Someone said he even has a network of "buyers" that he has working for him. Who knows? 
Bottomline, be very careful and only sell your valuable gear to people you know and/or trust.


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

Does this Andy guy have a new ebay name....????....hurricane8783 possibly...???


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (May 16, 2008)

MB2008LTZ said:


> Does this Andy guy have a new ebay name....????....hurricane8783 possibly...???


No, that is Brad Newsome. He is a good guy.


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

SentraStyleEMW said:


> No, that is Brad Newsome. He is a good guy.


That is great to know...thank you very much my friend...!!!


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (May 16, 2008)

MB2008LTZ said:


> That is great to know...thank you very much my friend...!!!


No problem. He has a group on Facebook called Legends of Car Audio (Brad...not the scamming POS Andy).


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

I had done some business with Brad, great guy!


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

MB2008LTZ said:


> Does this Andy guy have a new ebay name....????....hurricane8783 possibly...???




THAT IS ABSOLUTELY NOT ANDY! Its a fellow named Brad Newsome in Kentuckey. I've both bought and sold multiple items from him. He's a stand up guy!


----------



## muzikmanwi (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks for keeping us informed.


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

SentraStyleEMW said:


> No problem. He has a group on Facebook called Legends of Car Audio (Brad...not the scamming POS Andy).





63flip said:


> THAT IS ABSOLUTELY NOT ANDY! Its a fellow named Brad Newsome in Kentuckey. I've both bought and sold multiple items from him. He's a stand up guy!


I have contacted him and he is a great person to deal with. He responds promptly to messages and is very informative. Thanks to all..!!!!


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (May 16, 2008)

MB2008LTZ said:


> I have contacted him and he is a great person to deal with. He responds promptly to messages and is very informative. Thanks to all..!!!!


If you like fireworks, you should tell him just how much better the newer equipment like Sundown and Soundqubed is compared to old school equipment.


----------



## geshat00 (Jun 1, 2016)

In one of andy's auctions it says "i guarantee everything i sell to work or your money back." Yet in the returns section it says "Seller does not offer returns." Which is it or should he change on the returns part if he does in fact accept returns? Also his only neutral feedback in a while was a negative last time I had checked it!


----------



## ANDRESVELASCO (Dec 7, 2015)

eBay lie? I guess so...

But we go! This is a solid seller!...

Any way, you always have Paypal protection program...


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

After recently getting completely screwed again by a buyer protection abuser after selling some non-working items in the parts/not working category, I've been looking into ebay stealth accounts as an option to circumvent the one-sidedness of the buyer protection program.

There are legitimate loopholes which allow you to create as many anonymous duplicate ebay and verified paypal accounts as you wish without any link to your current account/identity, and there is even a forum dedicated specifically to this with a marketplace where seasoned users even create and sell these "turnkey" accounts. 

If one had the motivation and the time to dedicate to it, it's entirely possible to screw this andy guy out of a lot of money using his own tactics against him. If you're interested in a step by step pdf guide on how to do this, pm me.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

All my transactions with Andy have been smooth without issues. My last one had an issue and Andy was quick to fix the problem. So I have nothing negative to say about him.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 1, 2016)

Thanks for posting your experiences. Good thing I found this thread while googling. I'm someone who needs a mentor and the description of this person on FindAMentor website sounded good, so I googled the screen name, but I would never want the character you describe as a mentor. 

mentorID: 3149


----------



## geshat00 (Jun 1, 2016)

He claims he has changed his ways, but once a cheat always a cheat

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

geshat00 said:


> He claims he has changed his ways, but once a cheat always a cheat
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


Where does he claims that?


----------



## geshat00 (Jun 1, 2016)

Just by the way he acts now... before he was a prick just by his responses but now he seems kind of normal. Try messaging him on eBay you'll actually be surprised ( yes I still don't trust him)

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Omnitreefrog (Nov 25, 2016)

geshat00 said:


> Just by the way he acts now... before he was a prick just by his responses but now he seems kind of normal. Try messaging him on eBay you'll actually be surprised ( yes I still don't trust him)
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


He is a crook and I think is pulling a scam on me right now under at least two different user names - Dulche32_3 and the other I deleted too quickly. 
But he screwed up and I have his phone number... do with it what you will. 

Cleveland Georgia 
+1 (706) 865-4879


His other numbers have been disconnected or have changed. I'm sure after this this one will too, screw this guy. 
Enjoy!


----------



## Omnitreefrog (Nov 25, 2016)

ennead15 is another of his user names or an associate of his, they were both ganging up on me for my Phoenix Gold 
MS2250. 
I just canceled the order. 
Anyone interested before I re-list it?!?


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

PM'd


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

the phone number listed above is his original home number that's been active for over 15 years. I know because I used to consider him a friend about 11 years ago, see my previous post in this thread for details.


----------



## Omnitreefrog (Nov 25, 2016)

I'm sorry I didn't read through all 43 pages of this post. 
I do know I am sorry to hear that you were friends with this crook at one time. 

I have no patience for thieves, crooks, scam artists etc. 
This guy is as bad as the scammers that take money from the elderly. 
And I feel the same way about any man that hits a woman, or a scumbag that hits or kicks a dog, not to forget my favorite kind of lowlife piece-of-shi+ - someone that fu+ks with another persons vehicle. 

They all should be tied behind a truck and dragged....


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

omnitreefrog...what was he doing to you? just curious since you have a whopping 3 posts and this thread is back from the dead. not saying he isnt scamming you but it seemed that maybe he had changed his ways. Ive dealt with him a few times without incident.


----------



## Omnitreefrog (Nov 25, 2016)

vwdave said:


> omnitreefrog...what was he doing to you? just curious since you have a whopping 3 posts and this thread is back from the dead. not saying he isnt scamming you but it seemed that maybe he had changed his ways. Ive dealt with him a few times without incident.


I guess you are lucky, he tried to play me for all of my PG amps I have had since new and had me believing I had been had many many years ago when I bought these amps new - #1
#2 he acted as a "nice guy" under another (different) user name telling me "That is an actual MS2250! I looked up the serial #... you need to raise the reserve! (Knowing I could not) He had already cost me one ($75) listing fee on eBay when I pulled them to sell to him and then talked me down so far and wanted a guarantee outside of eBay or he could get his money back from PayPal.... I backed out at that point. 
#3 after telling him not to bid on my auctions I had another bidder that was linked to his account (that's 3!) messing with me and he ended up bidding $960 and winning the bid but then not wanting to disclose his name, address, or where he lived he asked me to cancel the sale because I insisted on talking to him. 
He then proceeded to hit buy it now on another $1200 auction I had for something else (not audio) and again canceled it also. 
He has wasted my time and money and tried to pull a scam on me, watch your back. 
He's a fu*king scumbag.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

are you the one that had the MS tenth anniversary edition that you said was a 2125 in the description but it turned out to be a 2250?

if so then im the one that decoded your serial number.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

And I was the one who sent you the serial number Dave...


----------



## Omnitreefrog (Nov 25, 2016)

vwdave said:


> are you the one that had the MS tenth anniversary edition that you said was a 2125 in the description but it turned out to be a 2250?
> 
> if so then im the one that decoded your serial number.


Yes it is, and I really appreciated you doing that for me.
He said that before you had sent me the info through eBay. I think because he knew I would re-list it with a much lower reserve. 
Then I asked him not to bid on my auctions.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Omnitreefrog said:


> Then I asked him not to bid on my auctions.


It would be better if you block the user. That way if he/she wants to mess with you they would not be able, unless they have another username off course.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

fcarpio said:


> It would be better if you block the user. That way if he/she wants to mess with you they would not be able, unless they have another username off course.


he has quite a few. We should share all known here for everyone to block him.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

soccerguru607 said:


> I had done some business with Brad, great guy!


Thanks for the feedback folks! Was nervous to 'pull the trigger' on an amp with no warranty.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Thanks for the feedback folks! Was nervous to 'pull the trigger' on an amp with no warranty.


Brad is still on my FB, most guys I don't really know get deleted after certain time no talking. FB to me is more for local long time friends and family members. I probably should try to get another id just for car audios. Anyways, in case you have a problem just let me know.

Jimmy


----------



## Audioninjaz (May 29, 2020)

Elektra said:


> Is his real name Andy Weiser? I remember this name from before so I declined to sell him my ODR processor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Andy Scott Weiser, now he use Heather Wesier(probably his wife/sister)on his ennead15 buying account.


----------



## Audioninjaz (May 29, 2020)

Sorry, Heather "Weiser" and NOT "Wesier"..


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

I see this is a old thread but he's still doing business on ebay. Why would anyone list their personal info (name/number/address) if they were going to scam someone? Most scammers never give out personal info


----------



## Audioninjaz (May 29, 2020)

I have his personal informations b/c Andy just scammed me back in April, 2020. I have his address, phone #, Heather Weiser was the name on the "ship to" under the Ennead15 Ebay account.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Omnitreefrog said:


> He is a crook and I think is pulling a scam on me right now under at least two different user names - Dulche32_3 and the other I deleted too quickly.
> But he screwed up and I have his phone number... do with it what you will.
> 
> Cleveland Georgia
> ...


i bought some old school PPI plugs from him 3 months ago and it was fine.


----------



## Audioninjaz (May 29, 2020)

miniSQ said:


> i bought some old school PPI plugs from him 3 months ago and it was fine.



He probably scammed those plugs from another seller and sold them to you for free money..

In my case he used "ennead15" and purchase an item from me and then claimed something is wrong and wanted partial credit refund.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

Audioninjaz said:


> I have his personal informations b/c Andy just scammed me back in April, 2020. I have his address, phone #, Heather Weiser was the name on the "ship to" under the Ennead15 Ebay account.


Yeah his phone number is on ebay and it was pathetically easy to get his address. I actually talked to him a week ago about an item. Just saying most scammers or even dishonest people wouldn't put their info out there like that.


----------



## Audioninjaz (May 29, 2020)

Patriot83 said:


> Yeah his phone number is on ebay and it was pathetically easy to get his address. I actually talked to him a week ago about an item. Just saying most scammers or even dishonest people wouldn't put their info out there like that.


Just because his phone number is on Ebay that doesn't make him a good person, its like saying every church going people are good.
Andy is a total scammer, don't let him sucker you into believing he's not, he is probably awesome on his selling account " Andy4879", but have you dealt with him when he is buying from you, he scammed me using "Ennead15" account that is under the name Heather Weiser.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

Audioninjaz said:


> Just because his phone number is on Ebay that doesn't make him a good person, its like saying every church going people are good.
> Andy is a total scammer, don't let him sucker you into believing he's not, he is probably awesome on his selling account " Andy4879", but have you dealt with him when he is buying from you, he scammed me using "Ennead15" account that is under the name Heather Weiser.


I'm not doubting you. Just saying it's strange if they publicize their personal info


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Yup he's shady.... wish I'd seen this thread months ago.

I bought an mmats hifi6150 blown on eBay about a year or more ago and played with it for many months reconstructing it.

I fixed it, but it had some odd turn off squeaks and pops that I never could pin down after spending probably 60 hours on the damn thing (not all bad, I enjoy it..), I decided it was time to move on and sell it as-is and listed it, fully disclosing what I had done and what issues remain.

He offered me 200 iirc, which I decided to accept. It then supposedly arrived to him with a bent panel on it which I found hard to believe I did, but I decided to refund him $40 (iirc) to cover the cost he was going to have to pay for a new one from mmats.

To the point... He never had it seviced, he sold the amp on eBay as working for $500 and now someone out there has this janky amp from him.


Was an extremely frustrating and annoying experience..


----------



## Audioninjaz (May 29, 2020)

theprotectors4u said:


> Here are his previous user names for people that might of got scammed by andy4879.
> 
> This guy needs to be stopped. I reported him to Ebay and PayPal with a complaint and you don't need to have any exchanges with him to do this. You can log into Ebay or paypal and click the report a member and tell them to look at ALL the disputes and refunds that he gets from 7 or 8 out the 10 purchases that he makes.
> 
> ...


he is currently using "ennead15" and Heather Weiser PayPal account, same ship-to address in Cleveland, Ga and phone #.


----------



## Audioninjaz (May 29, 2020)

bnae38 said:


> Yup he's shady.... wish I'd seen this thread months ago.
> 
> I bought an mmats hifi6150 blown on eBay about a year or more ago and played with it for many months reconstructing it.
> 
> ...


He did something similar to me, but at a much higher $ amount. 
What was the Ebay account his use to buy the amp from you?


----------



## Audioninjaz (May 29, 2020)

Speakers4Weapons said:


> What about Andy's usernames? Please post a link.


Currently he is using "ennead15"


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Audioninjaz said:


> He did something similar to me, but at a much higher $ amount.
> What was the Ebay account his use to buy the amp from you?


The andy48.. account.


----------



## tranv9565 (Jun 6, 2017)

Is ennead15 Andy as well? What an a**hole he is. Kept sending me messages on eBay trying to force me to sell an item to him for cheaper due to blah blah blah. I’m like dude, if you don’t want it for my asking price, don’t buy it. It’s like I was getting a threat from a “potential” buyer. Ended up blocking ennead15 and andy4879 messages me immediately after asking if I was looking for trades.
Is it the same person?


----------



## Audioninjaz (May 29, 2020)

tranv9565 said:


> Is ennead15 Andy as well? What an a**hole he is. Kept sending me messages on eBay trying to force me to sell an item to him for cheaper due to blah blah blah. I’m like dude, if you don’t want it for my asking price, don’t buy it. It’s like I was getting a threat from a “potential” buyer. Ended up blocking ennead15 and andy4879 messages me immediately after asking if I was looking for trades.
> Is it the same person?


Yes totally, stay away from this guy, Andy/Drew Scott Weiser or Heather Weiser, block both accounts so he can't "buy it now" either and if he somehow managed to get a bid in, I would not ship to him and deal with eBay to why you wouldn't ship to this guy, he is located in Cleveland, Georgia. Also I read on a forum somewhere that there is another account(guy) that works with Andy to scam people, one would buy stuff and ended up in the other guys selling account, this other scammer live in a different state, so not the same ship to address.

Please let me know if you come across Andy again.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

I still find it outrageous that eBay allows guys like this to continue to operate on their platform with impunity


----------



## Audioninjaz (May 29, 2020)

Patriot83 said:


> Yeah his phone number is on ebay and it was pathetically easy to get his address. I actually talked to him a week ago about an item. Just saying most scammers or even dishonest people wouldn't put their info out there like that.


----------



## Audioninjaz (May 29, 2020)

tranv9565 said:


> Is ennead15 Andy as well? What an a**hole he is. Kept sending me messages on eBay trying to force me to sell an item to him for cheaper due to blah blah blah. I’m like dude, if you don’t want it for my asking price, don’t buy it. It’s like I was getting a threat from a “potential” buyer. Ended up blocking ennead15 and andy4879 messages me immediately after asking if I was looking for trades.
> Is it the same person?


----------

